# IDEX UAE 2013: News, Updates & Discussions



## Al Bhatti

Feb 17, 2013 

UAE and Italy navies boost cooperation

The Italian and UAE navies will increase cooperation and joint partnerships after the delivery of the first UAE Abu Dhabi Class Stealth ship today at Idex.

The Italian navy's chief of staff, Adm Giuseppe De Giorgi, said yesterday on the sidelines of the Gulf Defence Conference, that the two militaries were looking to create partnerships in the development of maritime weaponry technologies.

"We have several things that we will be discussing with the UAE navy. We are thinking to develop together weapons systems and embarked aviators like helicopters that are used on ships like the one the UAE just acquired," he said.

The new Abu Dhabi Class Stealth ship's main missions are long and medium-range patrols, primarily for surveillance but also for combat.

The unique design of its hull and superstructure has reduced its thermal and electromagnetic signatures, giving it stealth capability.

The design incorporates low radar and infrared signatures, and it has a flight deck with access to a hangar.

The reduction to the craft's radar signature allows it to carry out a variety of tasks, ranging from surveillance to checking sea waters for illicit traffickers.

The ship was built after a transfer technology agreement between Italy and the UAE to conceive Etihad Ship Building in Abu Dhabi, which is a joint venture between Italian giant Fincantieri and Al Fattan Ship Industries.

The ship operates with a crew of 80 and eight officers and has an overall length of 88.4 metres. The full load displacement is 1,520 tonnes, and it has a range of 3,500 nautical miles.

Adm De Giorgi hopes to sign an agreement to secure military training for Emirati sailors in Italy.

"What I hope is to start joint programmes to train our crews together in Italy at the training centres that are optimised to train crews of these kinds of ships. The UAE navy crew can really benefit," he said.

According to Adm De Giorgi, the stealth ship features new technology that enables small-calibre guns to cause surgical damage to the opposition.

"In the old days you could use only big guns, but now these new technologies can provide coastal fire support from the sea with the 76mm Automilara guns," he said. He added that guns present in the new ship could saturate an entire area with fire, with each mount having its own guidance system that is developed to reduce collateral damage due to precision targeting.

UAE and Italy navies boost cooperation - The National

---------------

Feb 17, 2013 

UAE defence exhibition doubles in size

Exhibitors will use up every square metre of the National Exhibition Centre when doors to the International Defence Exhibition and Conference open today.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai, described Idex yesterday as "among the world's most important defence shows", and expressed his pride in the event's ability to constantly expand.

Since its launch in 1993, Idex has recorded steady year-on-year growth to become the biggest regional exhibition of land, sea and air defence systems. "We are pleased to announce the exhibition has nearly doubled in size since the previous edition," said Idex director Saleh Al Marzooqi.

Eighty companies representing 15 nations have registered to take part, and 5,000 visitors are expected at the 73,000-square-metre venue.

In addition, the quay at the centre has been extended to accommodate six vessels, compared with three before. "Ensuring the exhibition has the facilities needed to meet growing demand, we have expanded the quay wall by 50 per cent and installed escalators facilitating easier movement between Idex and Navdex, the Naval Defence Exhibition," said Mr Al Marzooqi.

Sheikh Mohammed said Idex should not be seen as an arms market, but rather a platform to promote the latest innovations.

"States do not send delegations to exhibitions in order to buy arms," he said.

"They do so to expand their knowledge, learn and view what is new. Armies do not determine their weapon systems within days or weeks, rather they take enough time to study, test and compare between alternatives before they take a decision. Deals that are concluded at such exhibitions are preceded by a decision that is made over months or even years," Sheikh Mohammed said.

"For the UAE, the exhibition offers its Armed Forces an ideal opportunity to update their information and to test new weapons and equipment to help increase their capabilities and readiness."

The UAE will host the largest country pavilion at the exhibition, testament to the growth of its local defence industry.

More than 147 UAE companies will be exhibiting, taking up more than 12,500sqm of exhibition space.

Tawazun will have the largest exhibition space (2,918sqm), and Mubadala has reserved 1,870sqm.

The Ministry of Interior will showcase its "most advanced e-services and some of its latest projects using geographic information systems, which will lead the way in the region", said Maj Gen Ahmed Nasser Al Raisi, director general of central operations at Abu Dhabi Police.

"Idex is a real opportunity to stay updated on the latest innovations in information technology," he said.

This year's exhibition growth follows the 12 per cent growth of country pavilions at the last Idex event in 2011.

China, Ukraine and South Africa increased the size of their exhibition space by 77, 53 and 46 per cent respectively, according to Al Ittihad, The National's Arabic-language sister newspaper. The country pavilions of Bulgaria, Austria and the United States expanded by 38, 35 and 28 per cent respectively.

The defence industry is growing significantly worldwide and regionally, and Arab countries' demand for cutting-edge defence products from regional and international suppliers is among the highest rates worldwide.

Defence spending in the Middle East is projected to exceed US$100 billion (Dh367.3bn) by 2015, according to the consulting firm Frost & Sullivan, and the defence budgets of the GCC countries and Jordan is expected to be around $80 billion by the same year.

According to the International Institute for Strategic Studies, the Middle East and North Africa accounted for 8 per cent of the world's military expenditure in 2011.

Data published by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute showed the volume of worldwide conventional arms transfers in 2007-2011 was 24 per cent higher than in 2002-2006.

According to the Congressional Research Service, the value of arms-transfer agreements with developing nations in 2011 was about $71 billion - more than double the figure of 2010.

Against this backdrop of this fast-growing arms industry, worldwide and regionally, the value of transactions during the present and future editions of Idex are forecast to increase.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/uae-defence-exhibition-doubles-in-size

------------

Feb 17, 2013 

Idex 2013: Tomorrow's systems today

The security risk of costly trips between prison and court could be a thing of the past thanks to the Remote Trial system.
The Ministry of Justice and the Ministry of Interior teamed up to create the system, which will allow evidence to be given by video conferencing rather than have the accused transported to and from court.

Remote Trial will be on display at the exhibition along with land, sea and air-defence systems from about 80 companies.

Abu Dhabi Police will showcase their mobile operations room, known as Meydaniya. It is fitted with the latest technology for use at accident scenes and other situations, providing centralised communication with everyone in the field, and streaming video and audio to the command centre at police headquarters.

Police will also display special surveillance equipment, from a digital camera that can be fitted to rescue dogs, to the Sniper radar and monitoring system to catch drivers who jump red lights.

Among international exhibits will be Raytheon's unique communications unit, TransTalk, a portable two-way device that automatically translates speech and can be configured for any language pairing.

It is designed to ease the exchange of information between battlefield allies across language barriers.

AgustaWestland will exhibit its new range of commercial, government and military helicopter types - including scale models of the GrandNew, AW169, AW139, AW189 and AW101.

About 25 per cent of the world fleet of AW139s are in the Middle East region.

"We are confident that the concept of our family of new-generation helicopters will also find significant success in the region," said Bruno Spagnolini, AgustaWestland's chief executive.

Also on display is the Alenia Aermacchi M-346 aircraft, the latest version of the MB-339, which is used by Al Fursan, the UAE's national aerobatics team.

"Since more than 40 years ago our jet trainers, basic trainers and transport aircraft have been in service in several countries in Mena," said Giuseppe Giordo, chief executive of Alenia Aermacchi.

Selex ES will be exhibiting its range of radar and airspace-surveillance systems.

"In Idex's Navdex area, the Baynunah, Falah 2 and Abu Dhabi class naval vessels are displaying Selex ES naval combat-management systems - just part of our portfolio of advanced sensors and systems," said the company's chief executive Fabrizio Giulianini. "We're proud to be putting our most advanced technology on show in Abu Dhabi."

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/idex-2013-tomorrows-systems-today

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 17, 2013 

Idex: Made in the UAE military machines find favour with UK







The Nimr armoured vehicle which is made by Tawzun in the UAE, products such as this have a big future says a UK defence minister.






French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian speaks during the opening of the INEGMA (Institute for Near East and Gulf Military Analysis) at the Gulf Defence Conference on February 16, 2013, in Abu Dhabi.

Britain is ready to purchase UAE-made military products, according to the British minister for defence equipment, support and technology.

Philip Dunne said that Britain was not restricted to only procure defence capability from within the UK or selected partners.

"We recognise your vision to develop indigenous capability, and I look forward to seeing this innovation and expertise on display over the coming days," he said.

"Even more than this, we recognise that in the years to come, the supply of defence and security equipment will become increasingly two-way traffic.

"Our market is open to your growing defence industries."

Last year, he said, the British ministry of defence published its open procurement philosophy.

"We stand ready to procure much defence equipment through open competition and greater international collaboration," he said.

The UAE developed its military industrial capability in 2007 with the establishment of Tawazun Holdings, which produces armoured vehicles, sniper rifles, assault weapons, handguns and ammunition as well as other military technologies.

Mr Dunne also said that he understood the need to work in the region and deal with the issues that affect the Arabian Gulf's security and he added that it was in Britain's national interest to strengthen its defence relationships with Gulf nations.

"It is important to identify the right partners for equipment, training and operational needs," he said.

His comments came as Britain and France said at the Gulf Defence Conference that they had prioritised the Arabian Gulf's security and had a long-term commitment to the UAE and the region's security.

Mr Dunne stated that his country may be increasing their military presence in the region within the next few years.

"Over the next two years our whole military posture will adjust as we redeploy from Afghanistan and move towards Future Force 2020 - the blueprint for our future armed forces, where flexibility and adaptability will become our guiding principle. Our capacity to undertake activity in this region will increase."

He highlighted that the strategic importance of the Arabian Gulf's energy producers was only likely to grow as global demand increases.

"The Gulf states are key partners for the UK in the fight against terrorism, especially countering the threats from within the Arabian Peninsula," he said.

The French defence minister, Jean-Yves Le Drian, reiterated the importance of the Gulf to France.

He highlighted that France's role in the Gulf was a long-term strategic priority "to deepen a military cooperation that is already quite mature, and which has been reinforced over the years by joint military exercises, not to mention our close operational cooperation during more recent conflicts and, naturally, given the fact that both our armies are equipped with similar systems".

In 2009, France established its first military base built outside of French territory since the process of decolonisation began more than half a century ago.

"Our military base here is a reflection, as you might have gathered, of a long-term commitment," Mr Le Drian said.

"We are pleased with the exemplary defence relations between our two nations. And I take the opportunity of my presence here at Idex to note that, besides its military cooperation, France is willing to broaden its partnerships with the UAE with regard to various cutting-edge technology platforms."

He continued: "I think that our record in recent years shows that, for us, commitment is not a hollow notion. When one of France's friendly nations needs a hand, France is there to help."

Mr Le Drian said that there were big crises that gave a clear idea about the threats that the globalised world would have to face, and to which defence and national security strategies had to be adjusted.

"Nuclear proliferation, international terrorism, chemical threats, potential destabilisation of entire regions - these are the challenges we are looking at and these three big crises involve Iran, Syria and Mali," he said.

Idex: Made in the UAE military machines find favour with UK - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Al Bhatti 
Where were you man, we miss you here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 17, 2013






The delegates from various countries tour the pavilions during the opening of Idex 2013 at Adnec in Abu Dhabi.






Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed met with French Minister of Defence Jean-Yves Le Drian on the sidelines of Idex.






Lt. General Shaikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Interior at Idex.






Hamdan Bin Zayed Al Nahyan inaugurates the Naval Defence Exhibition (Navdex) during the opening day of Idex.

AMMROC to earn 45% of revenue from Middle East after 2015

Defence-related firms to export products, services to the region in the next three to five years

Mubadala, the Abu Dhabi-based investment and development company, said it aims for its defence-related companies to begin exporting products and services to the region within the next three to five years.

Seven defence-related companies under Mubadala participated at Idex yesterday covering the aviation, maritime and technical services.

&#8220;Within three to five years, we will become more independent and export to the region. Then we can say that we achieved significant progress and become solid,&#8221; Homaid Abdullah Al Shemmari, Mubadala&#8217;s executive director of business development at the Aerospace Unit, told Gulf News.

As part of this plan, the Advanced Military Maintenance Repair and Overhaul Company (AMMROC), part of Mubadala&#8217;s defence-related network, should begin to earn 45 per cent of its revenue from the Middle East markets after 2015, he said. It currently provides about 90 per cent of its services to the UAE Armed Forces.

AMMROC is the fastest growing company of the seven defence firms, registering 75 per cent growth year on year in 2012, he said.

Al Taif, which provides life-cycle support for defence systems in the UAE and the Gulf, will also make a greater push into the Gulf market in 2013-2014 as part of the regional growth strategy, he said. The company registered 15 per cent growth year on year in 2012.

Idex is a major platform for Mubadala to promote its defence exports in the regional and international markets, he added.

&#8220;We are talking to a lot of local entities and will focus our talks with international companies that can market our services outside the UAE, in Europe and the US,&#8221; he said.

Mubadala will announce five deals during Idex, he said, but would not reveal any details.

&#8220;Idex to us represents the perfect platform. Every year it gets bigger and has more attention&#8230;to have such a world-renowned exhibition in our backyard is the perfect opportunity&#8230;it&#8217;s the perfect platform to say &#8216;here&#8217;s the local content&#8217;,&#8221; he said.

The local defence industry depends on a &#8220;strategic alignment&#8221; with the government that places its orders from them, he said.

Also participating under Mubadala&#8217;s defence companies at Idex were Bayanat for mapping and surveying services, Injazat Data Systems, Horizon Flight Academy, Al Yah Satellite Communications Company (Yahsat) and Abu Dhabi Ship Building.

AMMROC to earn 45% of revenue from Middle East after 2015 | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 18, 2013 

Get a chance to blow up your Dad's house at Idex

I blew up the Heysham 2 nuclear power plant in Lancashire, England, yesterday.

It was a bittersweet moment as I unleashed the BK-27 Mauser cannon mounted on my Typhoon Eurofighter and remembered that the strategically important atomic facility was only about 8 kilometres from my father's house, which would certainly have been destroyed in the blast.

Not long after this somewhat emotional realisation, I ditched the US$60 million (Dh220.3m) Eurofighter, and the cutting edge heads-up display helmet that comes with it, into a farmer's field. The auto-ejection system saved my skin though, and I apparently floated down to land somewhere off Morecambe Bay.

This unusually personal flight of fancy in fact took place in the middle of a crowded Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre on the first day of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference 2013 (Idex).

The Eurofighter simulation was a popular attraction and probably the most technologically advanced piece of kit on display at the event. It was certainly among the most expensive.

Sitting in the cockpit wearing a Typhoon Helmet Mounted Symbology System, it was remarkably easy to get the hang of flying a jet at the speed of sound, barrelling and rolling around the skies, tracking an enemy jet with nothing more than a turn of the head and destroying it with the mere twitch of an index finger.

But there were countless examples of similarly sophisticated and technologically advanced equipment at every turn throughout the vast exhibition hall.

Most prominent were the dozens of examples of unmanned vehicle systems. From tiny propeller-driven airborne drones that look like they could land in the palm of your hand to big glider-sized aircraft produced by Abu Dhabi's Adcom Systems, such drones were clearly among the stars of the show.

Abu Dhabi's Al Tuff Industries also had on display a complete unmanned navy with waterborne drones capable of patrolling ports and coastlines. The sleek black naval robots looked as if they had sailed straight off the set of a Star Wars movie, with Darth Vader at the controls.

Farther afield, in the Australian defence industries area, another group of robots lurked. The Marathon Smart Targets - the torso and head of a tailor's dummy mounted on a four-wheel-drive vehicle - looked less Star Wars and more Metal Mickey.

Each one wore a sweatshirt, face mask and baseball cap for authenticity. But for all their clunkiness and unkempt appearances, the Smart Targets are just as cutting edge as any drone.

The target robots react autonomously to noises and other stimuli, giving soldiers the ability to train shooting at targets that behave like people without actually having to kill anyone.

Raytheon, the American defence giant, had a huge array of weapons on display but perhaps its most interesting piece of technology was a translation device ripped from the pages of A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the Douglas Adams novel. Adams imagined a creature called the Babel Fish that, once inserted in the ear, would simultaneously translate all the languages it heard allowing free communication throughout the universe.

Raytheon's TransTalk isn't quite that good but it does a pretty good job. The United States army has been using it at checkpoints and in villages across Afghanistan with impressive results.

The technology is housed on an Android phone that displays two flags, one to represent each language to be translated. The user simply touches one flag, speaks and the phone translates.

Not all the technology on display at Idex this year contains microchips and fibre-optic cabling, however. A German company called Blücher had on display remarkable underpants that were said to be "ballistic protective".

"The material matrix of the extreme lightweight pants meets soldiers' requirements both in highly active and relaxed situations," the publicity material said.

But it was the Russians who claimed to have the most reliable weapon in the whole exhibition. The Kalashnikov rifle - otherwise known as the AK-47 - has been firing off rounds with regular precision since 1949.

"When there is no war countries invest a lot of money in these very advanced weapons systems that we see here," said Andrey Baryshnikov, the director of international sales for Izhmash, the company that makes the Kalashnikov.

"But what an officer and a soldier needs is a weapon that he knows will fire and hit the target when he wants it to. Kalashnikov does that."

Get a chance to blow up your Dad's house at Idex - The National

------------

Feb 18, 2013 

UAE companies take spotlight at Idex

From the Nimr armoured fighting vehicles sporting 20mm and 30mm automatic cannons standing guard over Tawazun's vast display area to the model of a 900-tonne Baynunah-class corvette decorating Abu Dhabi Ship Building stand - and standing in for the real ship moored across the road - the evidence was everywhere that the UAE's defence industry has come of age.

Idex 2013 opened yesterday at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre with an emphatic display of local military hardware and technology.

All the big companies were out in force, with Tawazun occupying the largest display area at the expo, and Mubadala coming a close second. UAE defence companies were taking up almost a third of the 43,000 square metres-plus stand space.

From ammunition manufacturers to military maintenance companies, their wares were on show at the expo, which runs until Thursday. What really caught the eye was the military hardware, made in the UAE.

The major players had just completed a highly successful year, in aviation, fighting vehicles and warships.

Last February at the launch ceremony for the Mezyad, the fourth ship in the Baynunah class corvettes, Abu Dhabi Ship Building (ADSB) announced it was in talks to secure orders for the new multipurpose missile ship from other regional navies.

"The Baynunah class is a unique and very sophisticated warship and it has attracted the attention of a number of navies in the region and around the world," said Mohamed Salem Al Junaibi, the ADSB chief executive.

Who they were talking to was classified, but it was already known that the Saudi Arabian navy had embarked on a US$20 billion (Dh73.46bn)-plus expansion programme; the Kuwaiti navy was also understood to be a potential customer, according to Defense News, a publication based in the United States.

The Mezyad was one of six corvettes ordered by the UAE Navy in 2004 and expected to be in service by next year. The programme, worth Dh4bn, was the largest and most important contract for ADSB to date.

The first of the class was designed by both ADSB and the French shipbuilder Constructions Mecaniques de Normandie and built at its yard in Cherbourg. The five remaining ships were being built by ADSB at its yard in Mussafah.

"The Baynunah Corvette Class, which is the largest warship construction programme and a first-of-its-kind project in the region, will significantly boost the arsenal of the UAE Navy and enable it to effectively fulfil its duty of protecting the UAE's maritime territory," Mr Al Junaibi said.

In July ADSB launched the first Ghannatha class missile boat for the UAE Navy. Al Muroom is the fourth ship in the new class; the first three vessels were built by ADSB's partner, Swede Ship Marine.

Under the Dh935 million contract, ADSB will build nine missile boats and retrofit the 12 existing ADSB-built Ghannatha troop carriers into gunboats and mortar boats.

ADSB operates the most modern naval shipyard in the Arabian Gulf, and is the only shipyard in the region with the capability to build, refit, repair and upgrade complex naval warships.

Tawazun Holding, the UAE's industrial manufacturing and technology group signed a joint venture in July with Direction des Fabrications Militaires to establish a factory in Algeria capable of producing up to 200 armoured vehicles a year for the Algerian military.

Nimr Automotive, one of Tawazun's 12 subsidiaries, will transfer the necessary technology for the manufacture of two versions of its four-wheel-drive armoured vehicles.

"As the defence manufacturing industry becomes increasingly competitive globally, it is vital for manufacturers to seek out new ways of expanding their business," Saif Al Hajeri, the chief executive of Tawazun Holding, said at the time of signing.

http://www.thenational.ae/thenationalconversation/industry-insights/economics/uae-companies-take-spotlight-at-idex

-------------

Feb 18, 2013 

Local defence industry comes of age at Idex

In an ideal world there would be no defence industry, nor defence spending. In the world we have, however, these are essential and so the challenge is to make this expenditure as useful as possible.

This week's International Defence Exhibition (Idex) and the related naval show Navdex remind us that sound military spending entails more than just buying maximum "bang for the buck".

Ever since the first steel sword was forged, military needs have been a prime driver of technological progress. Even the internet, ubiquitous in daily life, has its roots in a US defence agency.

It follows that leveraging defence expenditure to advance the country's high-tech know-how, and its engineering and manufacturing skills, is a self-evidently sound policy. And as we are seeing at Idex, that policy is being pursued vigorously by the UAE - and by others.

But the first role of defence industries is still defence. A strong military posture is essential to the UAE, which has resources others might covet, in a region not exactly conflict-free. For a country this size the appropriate policy is sometimes called the "poison shrimp" doctrine, as once articulated by Singapore: we may be small but we would prove indigestible for any would-be aggressor.

This means the UAE needs not only its alliances but also national armed forces that are well-trained and equipped, for military needs as well as for relief work in any natural disaster. This in turn means we need a domestic military industry. And while some aircraft and other big-ticket items will continue to be bought from abroad, there is sound logic in the move towards joint ventures with foreign firms, deals that can start to move UAE companies into these fields - military-plane maintenance, for example.

The UAE's defence industry is fully aware that in weapons systems, as in other manufactured products, foreign sales permit longer production runs, cutting unit costs. Meanwhile, it also makes sense for allied nations to benefit from "interoperability" of gear and best practices. And when local defence firms don't tailor their products to the needs of the local armed forces, the industrial side of the equation gets short-changed.

For these reasons the flurry of announcements at Idex is welcome. A pact with Italy to step up naval technology cooperation; plans by defence group Tawazun to buy a controlling stake of Al Jaber Land Systems; Mubadala's joint venture in military-aircraft support with Sikorsky and Lockheed Martin and other such accords will all provide jobs, increase skills and add capability across our economy.

http://www.thenational.ae/thenationalconversation/editorial/local-defence-industry-comes-of-age-at-idex

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

The delegates from various countries tour the pavilions during the opening of Idex 2013 at Adnec in Abu Dhabi.






The Multi-Mission Persistent ISR on display at the Naval Defence Exhibition (Navdex) during the opening day of the Idex.






Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed met with French Minister of Defence Jean-Yves Le Drian on the sidelines of Idex.






Visitors look at the latest pistols from Sarsilmaz, on display at the Turkish pavilion on the opening day of Idex 2013.






The soldiers conducting the defence-related demonstrations during the opening of Idex 2013 in Abu Dhabi.






An exhitor showcases his companyfs products on the opening day of Idex.






Live demonstration wows the crowd at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






Lt. General Shaikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Interior at Idex.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

Trade exhitors and visitors at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






Hamdan Bin Zayed Al Nahyan inaugurates the Naval Defence Exhibition (Navdex) during the opening day of Idex.






Performers wow the crowd at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






A Eurofighter Typhoon on display at Idex in Abu Dhabi. A senior British official said the aircraft meets the long-term defence and security needs of the UAE.






Performers wow the crowd at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






The crowd at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






Live demonstration wows the crowd at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






Emiratis ride a horse with the National Flags at their parade during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al Bhatti

The traditional folklore troupe performed during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.






The traditional folklore troupe performed during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.






Trade exhitors and visitors at the opening day of the 2013 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC) in the United Arab Emirates on Sunday February 17, 2013.






The soldiers taking part in the demonstrations during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.






The soldiers taking part in the demonstrations during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.






The UAE Air Force team perform during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.






The UAE Military Band perform at their parade during the opening of IDXEX 2013 at ADNEC, Abu Dhabi yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

- At&#305;lgan, ASELSAN mounted on Nimir:





















Shibil, KSA:






Nimir, Jordan/UAE:
http://www.uaeinteract.com/news/article_pics/50272.jpg






Nimir 2, UAE:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Nimir 2, UAE:






UNITED 40, UAE:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inspector Spacetime

Anyone know the name of the following weapon:






And this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Excellent thread  but we need more photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Serbia to produce sophisticated missiles for UAE*



> ABU DHABI -- Serbia will produce highly sophisticated missiles for the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Serbia's First Deputy PM and Defense Minister Aleksandar Vu&#269;i&#263; says.
> 
> He met with Crown Prince and Head of State Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan in Abu Dhabi on Saturday.
> 
> He told Radio Television of Serbia (RTS) that he had agreed with the sheikh on all agreements of the two countries, especially in relation to investments in the defense industry.
> 
> It was agreed that the UAE's company Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (EARTH) and Serbia's Yugoimport SDPR will sign a contract on mutual development and supply of ALAS missile systems at a defense trade show on Sunday.
> 
> The two countries are also due to sign an agreement on mutual protection of investments, and a basis for all these contracts will be an agreement on interstate cooperation which will also be signed in Abu Dhabi on Sunday, the RTS has reported.
> 
> Vu&#269;i&#263; began his two-day visit to the UAE on Saturday.



ALAS (Advanced Light Attack System)
















http://www.edepro.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/ALAS_technical-information.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 18, 2013 

Defence giant targets UAE talent

Talented young Emiratis are being targeted by one of the world's leading defence companies to be the high-technology engineers of the future.

The programme is part of an agreement between BAE Systems Middle East and Africa and Khalifa University in Abu Dhabi to train students.

"We are looking to engage and get young people more excited about being engineers," Ben Bridge, the company's regional chief, said yesterday on the opening day of Idex, the International Defence Exhibition in Abu Dhabi.

"There are extremely bright and ambitious people in this country and if we engage them that will certainly benefit us."

Dr Mohammed Al Mualla of the university's research and development department said: "Our aim is to engage the industry and produce graduates to fill the gap of engineers and scientists."

Also at Idex yesterday, senior UK defence chiefs described plans for closer ties between Britain and the UAE.The defence procurement minister Philip Dunne said the UAE was one of several "friendly nations" where the UK could base forces for flexible deployment.

And Air Chief Marshal Sir Stephen Dalton, head of the Royal Air Force, proposed a semi-permanent British airbase in the UAE. It "would benefit us from the experience of the Emirati pilots and would benefit the Emiratis from our experience as well", he said.

Defence giant targets UAE talent - The National

-----------

Feb 18, 2013 

UK forces in talks over placing troops and airbases in the UAE

Britain and the UAE are holding talks regarding the placement of forces in the country, the deputy British defence minister revealed yesterday.

Philip Dunne said this comes in line with the realignment of the British military.

"We are moving our armed forces on to a contingent operations platform and that is all part of Future Force 2020," Mr Dunne said. "The armed forces are being placed in to a new configuration which will have a higher state of readiness to deploy in a flexible and adaptable way."

"We also are holding understandings and agreements with friendly nations to have the capacity to respond in the case an emergency arises. Access to military airfields which will depend on each nation."

Mr Dunne said that the British government is in discussions with the UAE Government to determine the size and type of presence in the UAE.

"I'm not going in to the details of what we are talking about here as we are still in the midst of having discussions and I do not want to give any false impressions yet," he said.

The Royal Air Force's air chief marshal, Sir Stephen Dalton, expressed his desire for a semi-permanent airbase in the UAE.

"This will not only increase our inter-operability but will also present us with a chance to conduct more than three or four exercises a year," Sir Stephen said.

"If in 10 years after operating in the northern sea or European theatres, for example, we need to come to the region I would not want to retrain my pilots in desert warfare," he said.

"Such an agreement would benefit us from the experience of the Emirati pilots and would benefit the Emiratis from our experiences as well," he added.

Mr Dunne confirmed the UK is not going to commit any ground forces at this time any where in the world, due to the realignment of the armed forces.

"We are maintaining our capability in the UK," he said.

According to Mr Dunne, the UK has 300 resident non- operational military personnel in the Arabian Gulf apart from another 1,500 combat-ready personnel.

"There are various force capabilities on the ground around the Middle East which are enabling local forces," he said.

The UK is currently withdrawing its forces from Afghanistan, a task it hopes to complete by 2014.

"Over the next two years our whole military posture will adjust as we redeploy from Afghanistan and move towards Future Force 2020 - the blueprint for our future armed forces, where flexibility and adaptability will become our guiding principle," he said in a speech earlier this week. "Our capacity to undertake activity in this region will increase," he added.

As part of the withdrawal, he said, the British military uses Dubai's Al Minhad airbase where heavy equipment is airlifted from Camp Bastion and then transported to the UK via sea from different Dubai ports.

"It is an important demonstration of how the two nations work together," he said.

Mr Dunne said that the kind of capability the British military will be seeking will be through rapid-reaction units.

"Naval-wise, we would use our amphibious units and army wise we would use our rapid reaction teams called the joint expeditionary force," he said,

"In the event they are called upon and the political decisions are made to deploy we would be able to do so more rapidly than we traditionally do".

Mr Dunne maintained that Arabian Gulf nations are better positioned to defend themselves.

"With more training, excersises and interoperability, between each other Gulf nations are equipped to defend their territories," he added.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/politics/uk-forces-in-talks-over-placing-troops-and-airbases-in-the-uae

------------------







Members of the UAE armed forces participate in the opening ceremony of Idex.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 18, 2013 

Ideas take flight for Emirati pioneers at Idex

Engineering students from the capital have been showcasing their enthusiasm for technology at Idex by displaying some of their projects, with the aim of aiding the defence industry.

Khalifa Al Tamimi, 23, a senior aerospace engineering student, and 14 other students created a plastic orange drone called "Delta Wing" from scratch. It took the team, from Khalifa University, two months to come up with the design, two days to assemble it and then a further two days to check its capabilities.

"The manufacturing part is the most complex but it was able to fly the first time," Mr Al Tamimi said.

The drone flies using a remote control that the students bought and then altered by fusing wires together so it operated the drone. The students first came up with the idea when entering a competition called DBF - Design, Build, Fly, organised by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics.

"This year, we are aiming to get to the first rank," Mr Al Tamimi said.

The chance to attend Idex was also alluring to the students.

"It was an opportunity for me to show our accomplishments," Mr Al Tamimi said. "Also, we wanted to showcase our project to the sheikhs, and got to meet Sheikh Nahyan [bin Mubarak]."

With the help of a professor, Fahad Al Shaibani, 18, was able to build a quadcopter air drone in about a month.

"He pushed me to work on my own, and I put all the pieces together," he said. "I assembled the autopilot system to allow it to hover, and be able to reach from point A to B." The engine and wires were all ordered and brought in ready to be assembled, which the first-year student put together himself.

"I was inspired by the body and designed it on a specific programme and used aluminium to coat the surrounding, thus binding them together," Mr Al Shaibani said. To make the quadcopter drone safer, he aims to add ultrasonic sensors and maybe even cameras in the future.

"By adding cameras, we can, for example, send the drone to check for oil leaks in a refinery, or maybe allow the soldiers to see the land they are walking to, if they were in a desert," he said.

The drone can also be used to help those in need, by dropping food or blankets on a specific area, he added.

Ideas take flight for Emirati pioneers at Idex - The National


----------



## Al Bhatti

Flying helicopters and motorcycles jumps during the inaguration ceremony of the International Defense Exhibition Conference at Abu Dhabi Exhibition Centre, ADNEC.






Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, visits the Rolls Royce stand, at Idex.






Joe Marci of Microsoft (Ireland) was thrilled to take the controls of a Eurofighter Typhoon simulator. Delores Johnson / The National






The ADCOM SYSTEMS United 40 Drone, reflected in the glasses of Ahmed Abdulla Almahri, was among the hardware on display at the event.






A M1A2 tank from Saudi Arabia on display at Idex 2013 at the Abu Dhabi Exhibition Center.






Rows and rows of ammunition lined up and on display at Idex 2013.






Two men show the VIRTSIM simulation system, a virtual reality training simulator, at Idex.






Visitors at viewing displays at the Tawazun showroom during the defence exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

An air show by the UAE army on the opening day of Idex 2013, yesterday at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Nobody have taken any image from fair to share on PDF ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

UNITED 40, UAE:






122 MM, UAE/Turkey:





















Mosamak, KSA:






Video: UAE shines at IDEX 2013 

Video: UAE shines at IDEX 2013* - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

FOX_Rheinmetall_CBRN_6x6_armoured_vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

18-Feb-2013

Mubadala Aerospace and UAE University to launch technician training Programme for UAE nationals

Mubadala Aerospace has signed an Dhs4.9m agreement with UAE University (UAEU) to train the next generation of Emirati technicians to work at Strata's aircraft composite production facility. 

The new initiative, with key modules delivered by professional trainers from Lockheed Martin, builds on the success of existing programmes, which have already resulted in the employment of over 95 Emirati staff at Strata over the past two years.

In the presence of H.H. Sheikh Nahayan Mabarak Al Nahayan, Minister of Higher Education and Scientific Research and Chancellor of UAEU, and Khaldoon Al Mubarak, Managing Director and CEO of Mubadala Development Company, the agreement was signed by Homaid Al Shemmari, Executive Director of Mubadala Aerospace business unit, and Dr. Ali Rashid Al Noaimi, Vice Chancellor of UAE University during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) hosted at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Center (ADNEC).

H.H. Sheikh Nahayan Mabarak Al Nahayan said,
"As part of the UAE's commitment to growth and diversification, UAE University is putting in place strong partnerships with local and international companies and institutions, to ensure that we best prepare our students to contribute to the nation's ongoing success."

"By working with these esteemed partners, the university, which occupies a leading position among world universities in terms of its education and research capabilities, can provide high quality training programmes across key industry sectors that meet the needs of infrastructure services, and the economic and social development in the UAE. Our training programme with Mubadala Aerospace is a perfect addition to our existing courses."

Dr. Ali Rashid Al Noaimi said, "The cooperative partnership between the University and Mubadala Aerospace will open up new opportunities for young people as they explore how they can play a role in the industry's future, and we look forward to ongoing collaboration and success. The university is committed to developing programmes to the highest global standards and specifications, as we plan for the future requirements of the local and international labor market, and allow young people to fulfill their aspirations."

Homaid Al Shemmari, Executive Director of Mubadala Aerospace and Chairman of Strata, commented, "Mubadala Aerospace is proud to support the growth of UAE nationals through this new facility and programme, allowing talented young students to fulfill their potential by becoming an integral part of the UAE's growing global aerospace industry. Aligning with UAE University and Lockheed Martin will ensure our students receive international standards of education and training, and most importantly are equipped with the skills to allow Strata to continue to deliver to the highest standards for its partners and customers across the globe."

This programme will introduce an additional 90 to 100 Emirati employees to Strata by early 2015, using the high level technical skills gained to construct composite parts for the world's leading Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) including Airbus and Boeing.

Hosted in a state-of-the-art facility built at UAE University, equipped with the tools used in the working Strata environment, students will also receive essential training in math and sciences to ensure they are fully prepared to develop their careers in the high-tech aerospace industry.

Based in Al Ain and founded in 1976 by H.H. Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al Nahyan as the UAE's first national university. As an accredited comprehensive research-based institution, UAEU provides solutions to support the UAE and, through its global partners, the wider world.

Upon completion of the programme, Strata will offer all successful trainees full-time employment, with continued structured training and support as they progress their careers in the aerospace industry. 

Mubadala Aerospace and UAE University to launch technician training Programme for UAE nationals | Mubadala | AMEinfo.com

------------

18-Feb-2013






The Overhead Manned Turret (OMT) is a new generation, low profile turret designed for vehicles.

BAE Systems launches latest manned turret 

BAE Systems Land Systems South Africa revealed its latest manned turret to attendees at IDEX exhibition in the United Arab Emirates. 

The Overhead Manned Turret (OMT) is a new generation, low profile turret designed for vehicles such as Light Armoured Vehicles (LAV) or Mine Protected Vehicles (MPV).

The OMT is operated by one crew member and provides self-protection, ground fire support and attack capabilities to the vehicle system with an optimal balance between situational awareness, crew protection and cost.

The system has been modularly designed to support different user requirements. Parameters such as protection level, weapon interface, sighting system and position control mechanism can be configured to suit specific applications. The OMT can be configured to accommodate a range of weapons from 7.62mm and 12.7mm machine guns, to 40mm grenade launchers. Fitted with the appropriate weapon configuration, the OMT can be effectively utilised against enemy targets.

The basic designated system is equipped with manual turret drives and an optical episcope with integrated aiming mark. All round vision of the battlefield enables outstanding target detection capability, fast reaction time and orientation in urban conditions. Four smoke grenade launchers are fitted as standard.

The latest OMT-ED (Overhead Manned Turret - Electrical Drive) version is based on the basic system and is fitted with additional traverse electrical drives, enabling the operator to engage a target quickly and effortlessly.

"At Land Systems South Africa we continually use our own research and development funds to improve our products to ensure our customers receive the latest technology they require to keep safe on the battlefield," said Johan Steyn, Managing Director Land Systems South Africa.

When configured with a B7 level ballistic protection, the total mass is 550 kg excluding ammunition. The maximum height of 590mm above vehicle deck offers a low-profile solution with good situational awareness and high performance target identification of more than a kilometre, day or night.

Elevation and traverse hand wheels provide the standard human interface for turret movement. The OMT-ED version makes use of a dead-man switch and movement controller for rapid movement in traverse. An integrated brake system ensures operation while the vehicle is parked against a slope of 15 degrees. This added functionality, in combination with the high performance video sight, offers an affordable turret solution for light vehicles. 

http://www.ameinfo.com/bae-systems-launches-manned-turret--330178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Emirates Defense Technology Heavy Equipment*
Proudly made in UAE









*UAE Space Agency: New missile defence shield: Al-Saleem*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## revojam

*Roketsan/UAE*





















*Otokar*

Arma with Mizrak-30 turret





Kaya-2





Cobra

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## revojam

Anti-Riot Vehicle





*Aselsan*






*FNSS*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## United

*The International Defence Exhibition and Conference, IDEX, is the most strategically important tri-service defence exhibition in the world. *





*Mercedes-Benz Military Vehicle*








Aerial refueling IDEX 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

cabatli_53 said:


> Nobody have taken any image from fair to share on PDF ?



I wanted to go there, but somebody told me that only defence companies and representatives are allowed, no visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

nuclearpak said:


> I wanted to go there, but somebody told me that only defence companies and representatives are allowed, no visitors.



till today or tomorrow i guess, visitors are allowed after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shall I post more pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Middle East	

UAE signs $1.42 bn defense deals
February 18, 2013 05:31 PM


Visitors look at a U.S. Marines helicopter on display during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre February 17, 2013. REUTERS/Ben Job

ABU DHABI: The United Arab Emirates said on Monday it signed 17 defence contracts to purchase military equipment worth $1.4 billion including US manufactured Predator drones.

The contracts were signed during the ongoing International Defence Exhibition & Conference, IDEX.

"The total value of today's contracts has reached 5.2 billion dirhams" ($1.42 billion), said Staff Major General Obaid al-Ketbi, chairman of IDEX, which is held every two years in Abu Dhabi.

Speaking to reporters on the second day of Middle East's biggest defence show, Ketabi said the deals include a 722 million-dirham ($196-million) contract agreed with US firm General Atomics for the purchase of Predator drones with complete integrated logistic support systems.

He said the UAE armed forces also signed an agreement with the US-based Oshkosh firm worth 1.4 billion dirhams ($381.5 million) to purchase all-terrain military vehicles.

*Another deal to purchase Turkish CIRIT laser-guided rockets worth 720 million dirhams ($196.2 million) was also signed, he added*.

Oil-rich UAE invests heavily in defence, just like most other Gulf states that are mainly wary of potential hostilities from neighbouring Iran.

Read more: UAE signs $1.42 bn defense deals | Business , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR 
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shall I post more pictures?



Please....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

ozi2000 said:


> Mr. Lütfi Varo&#287;lu, Head of International Cooperation at Undersecretariat for Defence Industries, SSM informed us about Turkish Defence Industries export figures in 2012, export strategies and capabilities, Turkey-UAE relations in defence and aerospace industry, joint R&D activities with UAE and the future of UAE-Turkey export activities to the third countries for Defence Turkey Magazine.
> 
> We are also giving great importance to IDEF 2013 that will be organized in &#304;stanbul in May. IDEF is proved to be one of the most successful defence and security cooperation events in the region, attracting more exhibitors and visitors every two years. We are inviting all our future partners to join us in this event who share the same cooperation vision with us.
> 
> We also encourage our companies to* join industry and capability* Work Groups such as NATO and ASD; keeping them up to date about the cooperation possibilities and seeking more efficient mechanisms for them to bemore active in those platforms through the guidance and help of our cooperation offices. We also hold Defence Industry Days *in collaboration with other countries focusing on joint development, production and seeking co-marketing opportunities for the third countries.*
> 
> We do also try to utilise other cooperation channels and platforms such as the D8, Arab League, Gulf Cooperation Council, American Turkish Council. This year, for example, within the organisation of International Cooperation Platform-Bosphorus Regional Cooperation Summit-2012, a defence and security panel was organized for the first time. We had the honour to host distinguished panellists and discuss defence cooperation.
> 
> The third was the establishment of necessary organisations,marketing and financial incentives. For this reason, we have established Defence Industry Exporters Association in 2011, with full support and coordination of the Ministry of Economy. As I mentioned earlier, the Association organised the Exploratory Conference that we, defence industry representatives and related governmental officials, all came together to discuss and coordinate our efforts.
> 
> We are also working on mechanisms to offer our potential customers government to government defence sales like FMS. In addition, a credit mechanism has been established through Turkish Exim Bank in line with our defence export strategies.
> 
> Defence Turkey: How do you assess UAE and Turkey relations in defence and aerospace industry?
> 
> UAE has always been a good friend and ally for Turkey in terms of cooperation in many aspects. As to defence cooperation, we took the first big step with the procurement of armoured vehicles by UAE at the end of 1990s. During the last couple of years with the support of high level visits from both sides, we have had the chance to explore each other&#8217;s capabilities. Those official visits and also defence exhibitions that were organised by both sides paved the way to better understand mutual expectations and to further cooperation in many dimensions. During IDEF 2009, an LOI was signed between SSM and Tawazun Holding to enhance defence cooperation, which was the first LOI of that kind. After that signature, we have had many meetings bilaterally and decided to work closer for concrete projects. Now, we have an SSM office in Tawazun building and Tawazun Holding has an office in Ankara. We keep working on some cooperation topics that we will be able to announce in 2013. Therefore, I can say that we have taken our defence cooperation to a whole new and beneficial level for both parties and we are both eager to strive for this aim.
> 
> Defence Turkey: Could you please enlighten us about Turkey&#8217;s activities and achievements realized in recent years in UAE?
> 
> One of the recent achievements of our industry is the contract signed between Abu Dhabi Ship Building Company and Yonca_Onuk for the procurement of 34 MRTPs, fast patrol boats with STAMPs, Stabilized Machine Gun Platforms by ASELSAN. Following this, ASELSAN also signed another contract for additional STAMP and STOP systems and finally, ASELSAN established a joint venture with International Golden Group of UAE for cooperation. Lately, Roketsan has had an agreement with Tawazun for Cirit 2,75" laser guided missile. In light of these developments, we believe that the cooperation programmes with UAE shall increase. We hope that we will be able to see further cooperation issues in many different areas like communication, Naval and air platforms, and armoured vehicles. We are also looking forward to see the results of the UAE&#8217;s 8x8 armoured vehicle programme.
> 
> Defence Turkey: What are your plans and approach about joint production, joint R&D activities with UAE?
> 
> We have already shared our project portfolio with UAE. We have established different channels such as military dialogues and meetings. Also Tawazun and SSM have established a channel and so we are exchanging all kinds of technological issues and new programmes. The decision regarding the joint production and joint R&D is up to the efficiency and benefits of both countries. We have some topics in our agenda. As I mentioned, Cirit Programme was initiated at the end of 2012. Hopefully we will have further programmes to be announced in 2013 for joint activities in UAE and also UAE activities in Turkey.
> 
> Defence Turkey: How do you assess the future of UAE-Turkey export activities to the third countries in the region?
> 
> I think we have to look this topic from another perspective. Turkey has always been a good ally and friend to all GCC countries and in the region we have always had good relations with each of them. You know, speaking of bilateral relations of course we have different programmes with different countries. But in terms of cooperation with GCC countries we are working on some possible projects and methods that we can utilize. Turkey and UAE both are ready to support each other and come up with the reasonable solutions for the third countries. I think we will able to see some results very soon because UAE and Turkey are both very active in diplomacy and also in technological innovation and investments.
> 
> 
> http://bit.ly/c25MCx









Some special highlights from interview...



> "We have already shared our project portfolio with UAE. We have established different channels such as military dialogues and meetings. Also *Tawazun and SSM have established a channel* and so we are exchanging all kinds of technological issues and new programmes. The *decision regarding the joint production and joint R&D is up to the efficiency and benefits of both countries.* We* have some topics in our agenda*. As I mentioned, *Cirit Programme was initiated at the end of 2012.* Hopefully we will *have further programmes to be announced in 2013 for joint activities in UAE* and also UAE activities in Turkey.
> 
> 
> I think we will able to see some results very soon because UAE and Turkey are both very active in diplomacy and also in technological innovation and investments."





-) Pat attention to signals. Most probably, UAE and Turkey will sign some partnership agreements regarding some specific programs but waiting for IDEF-2013 defence fair to be held in May.

A brain storming !!!

If the likely new joint R&D and collaboration will be made with Roketsan again and announced in IDEF-2013, It should be an ongoing program.

-105mm, 122mm and 300mm rockets ordered by UAE 
-UAE received 105 and 120mm rocket technology
-UAE joined development of K+ guided 300mm rocket program
-Development of Cirit semi active laser guided missile completed in 2012 and UAE ordered first (Almost similar times with Turkish Army).


Roketsan's current known ongoing programs,

-Low Altitude VL Air Defence Missile

-Medium altitude VL Air Defence Missile

-SOM Cruise Missile Family

-UMTAS Long Range AT missile

-OMTAS tri-pod launchable AT missile

-KMTAS Javelin equivalent AT missile



Hope to see the new collaboration news between UAE and Turkey in a short time...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

*UAE Armed Forces conclude 17 deals worth Dhs 5.2bln*
ABU DHABI - A total of DHS5.2 billion of defence contracts was sealed by the UAE with 17 international and national contractors, with the US Wisconsin-based defence contractor Oshkosh Corporation winning the biggest deal of Dhs1.4 billion to provide the UAE Armed Forces with 750 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected All-Terrain Vehicles (M-ATV), according to Major General Obaid Al Ketbi, Chairman of the organising committee for the International Defence Exhibition and Conference





*The UAE also signed a Dhs 722 million contract with the UAE&#8217;s International Golden Group (IGG) to purchase Predator-EPs and integrated technical support, Al-Ketbi said in a press conference at the venue of IDEX 2013.
"We have been previously restricted to whom we could sell the aircraft," said Christopher Ames, the director of strategic development at General Atomics. "But we have worked very hard to get the authorisation to sell the Predator XP."
The unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) is one of the most advanced defence systems in the field of intelligence, reconnaissance and surveillance.*

Another contract worth 472.7 million was signed by the Armed forces with Russia&#8217;s KBP to buy different types of ammunition.

The third largest deal worth Dhs 720 million was won by Tawazun Holding, the UAE&#8217;s strategic investment holding company focused on defense and specialized manufacturing, to supply CIRIT laser guided missiles. CIRIT, manufactured by Rokestan, is the first Turkish-made laser-guided missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BordoEnes said:


> Please....



Exclusivity for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BordoEnes

@proka89 There was also some Roketsan involvement in the ALAS if i am not wrong, Can you give me some details..


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordanian Products:

RPG-32 Hashim:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BordoEnes

@BLACKEAGLE Can you give me some example of which platform the ROKETSAN CIRIT will be used for? UAV?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BordoEnes said:


> @BLACKEAGLE Can you give me some example of which platform the ROKETSAN CIRIT will be used for? UAV?



I have no idea, I am still looking for, those pictures were taken by a UAE member in an Arab defense forum.

Well done UAE/Turkey, I love it:

*Arabian Jobaria*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cabatli_53

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Jordanian Products:
> 
> RPG-32 Hashim:*



Bro, Share all you have


----------



## Mosamania

UAE industry puts the rest of ours to shame


----------



## BordoEnes

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have no idea, I am still looking for, those pictures were taken by a UAE member in an Arab defense forum.
> 
> Well done UAE/Turkey, I love it:
> 
> *Arabian Jobaria*








According to other forum members, Jobaria means "Monster". A fitting name i might say

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cabatli_53

cabatli_53 said:


> Roketsan's current known ongoing programs,
> 
> -Low Altitude VL Air Defence Missile
> 
> -Medium altitude VL Air Defence Missile
> 
> -SOM Cruise Missile Family
> 
> -UMTAS Long Range AT missile
> 
> -OMTAS tri-pod launchable AT missile
> 
> -KMTAS Javelin equivalent AT missile
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see the new collaboration news between UAE and Turkey in a short time...




If Roketsan introduce SOM cruise missiles instead of AT or SAM programs, It means likely further joint production/Tech. collaboration will be for SOM (?)


----------



## madmusti

How About the Specs abput Mizrak 30 Turret on Otokar Arma  ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shibel 2, KSA:







UNITED 40, UAE:


























Snipers, UAE:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## madmusti

@BLACKEAGLE

Why not ask to Fly "UNITED 40"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

UAE:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, Share all you have



i am kinda of lazy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

Pls more Info´s  Spec´s etc.


*IS THERE ARE NEWS FROM FNSS ? MAKE PHOTOS  MAYBE FROM PARS *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## eagleeye

what is the purpose of this giant platform. For what is this huge firepower good. i ask it, because i have never seen it before.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have no idea, I am still looking for, those pictures were taken by a UAE member in an Arab defense forum.
> 
> Well done UAE/Turkey, I love it:
> 
> *Arabian Jobaria*


----------



## madmusti

cabatli_53 said:


>



Yeah we know ,it´s the Same like Netherlands Dingo with Aselsan Stinger´s 
http://www.aselsan.com.tr/content.aspx?mid=375&oid=691


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

eagleeye said:


> what is the purpose of this giant platform. For what is this huge firepower good. i ask it, because i have never seen it before.



For incinerating enemy forces within a radius of several KMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*P.1HH HammerHead*




The P.1HH 'HammerHead' programme objective is the development of a multipurpose state-of-the-art UAS designed to meet the need for a robust and high-tech solution for Intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions (ISR). The Piaggio Aero P.1HH UAS includes an unmanned aircraft platform, specific mission equipment and systems and a remote Ground Control Station (GCS). 
It also features automatic take-off and landing capabilities and is able to fly at up to 45,000 ft, with an endurance of 16 flight hours. The Piaggio Aero P.1HH 'Hammer Head' UAV will also be compliant with the STANAG USAR 4671 standards that enable it to fly both in restricted and unrestricted flight areas.

*Boeing and Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments Company (ADASI) have signed a teaming agreement for the two companies to address the growing Middle East market for unmanned systems.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madmusti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Dutch Variant


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

madmusti said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> Why not ask to Fly "UNITED 40"



Because it can't fly, Emaraties have spent millions of dollars and allot of effort and time to keep it on ground for display purposes.


----------



## cabatli_53

UAE new missile, Cirit  









BTW, 200 million $ equals thousands of Cirit missiles I think...


----------



## Mosamania

UAE has put KSA to shame... Big time. In the end they only added Anti-Armor capabilities to Shibil and that's it, They said they will unveil a new MRAP and a 6x6 Masmak but figures


----------



## Mosamania

Hold your horses everyone, "Twaiq" MRAP comes to you, straight out of Saudi Arabia: 







Phew, now I feel a thousand times better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> UAE has put KSA to shame... Big time. In the end they only added Anti-Armor capabilities to Shibil and that's it, They said they will unveil a new MRAP and a 6x6 Masmak but figures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> UAE has put KSA to shame... Big time. In the end they only added Anti-Armor capabilities to Shibil and that's it, They said they will unveil a new MRAP and a 6x6 Masmak but figures


The issue is not that we don't have sth new but rather all Jordanian companies participated but I only got three damn pictures were taken by a visitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The issue is not that we don't have sth new but rather all Jordanian companies participated but I only got three damn pictures were taken by a visitor.



it will get better tomorrow I guess, when non-official people are allowed to enter. Now for security reasons it is a bit tight, a lot of Defense ministers and officials there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saudi Upgraded Abrams M1A2S:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

UAE made munitions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## revojam

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have no idea, I am still looking for, those pictures were taken by a UAE member in an Arab defense forum.
> 
> Well done UAE/Turkey, I love it:
> 
> *Arabian Jobaria*




From the first moment i saw that vehicle all i could think of Assad would love to get few units of that monster , i mean think about it for a second you could level whole neighbourhood in an instant with that thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

OMG, Prepare for the most shocking news to ever come out of anything ever this day: GUYS GUYS GUYS, remember the South African missile technology transfer deal last year?? remember remember?? 


See that little green thing poking its head infront of the Shibil-2's hood? 





It is domestic version of none other than the South African Ingwe Anti-Tank missile 








My God, am I excited more than ever. however nothing is concrete so far, just rumors, we will wait for proof till then

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## United

*Drastic Weight Savings of Vehicle Protection with Composite Structural Components(NANO Tech)*





IBD Deisenroth Engineering succeeded in the development of nano-composite laminates with a dramatically improved strength, i.e. these materials can replace structural parts of a vehicle and simultaneously serve as high level ballistic protection. As a consequence of the high performance of these materials and the low density of the composite solutions the overall weight of the protection is significantly reduced.








Rheinmetall Defence launched HEROLDnavy, a completely new naval air/surface surveillance and fire control system. It consists of the company&#8217;s FIRST (Fast IR Search and Track) system and the MSP600 Multi Sensor Platform. The new solution is a fully stabilised platform to support operations of any type of surface warship, including fast attack craft (FAC), offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), corvettes, frigates, and mine countermeasures vessels.








Lightweight Firepower at Sea
The Missile Launching System (MLS) developed by Aselsan provides superior defence against a wide variety of emerging surface threats. The basic system configuration consists of a lightweight independent stabilised electro-optic (EO) suite, s stabilised weapon turret, and a fire control subsystem distributed on the platform.







First Export Order
MBDA signed a contract to deliver its SIMBAD RC shipboard self-defence weapon system to a first, yet unnamed foreign customer. The order came only one year after MBDA initiated development of the system. The first prototype systems are in production and will be delivered during 2015. SIMBAD RC is a lightweight, twin launcher equipped with two ready-to-fire MISTRAL missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

In September 2012, Denel Dynamics entered a joint venture with Tawazun Holdings, an investment and defence manufacturing company, owned by the government of Abu Dhabi. The new company, Tawazun Dynamics, is the Middle East region's first facility for the development, manufacture, assembly and integration of precision-guided systems for conventional air munitions.






*Avon Protection&#8217;s Compact CBRN Escape Hood*





The UAE National Ambulance Company. NH15&#8217;s will be issued to paramedic ambulance staff for use when entering unknown potentially hazardous situations. Avon is confident that further orders will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> Hold your horses everyone, "Twaiq" MRAP comes to you, straight out of Saudi Arabia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, now I feel a thousand times better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

BAE Systems is displaying a number of innovative products at the International Defense Exhibition (IDEX) and Conference in the United Arab Emirates this week. Check out these images of a few things we have on display!







BAE Systems Land Systems South Africa revealed its latest manned turret - the Overhead Manned Turret - to attendees at the International Defense Exhibition (IDEX) and Conference in the United Arab Emirates today. 






The Overhead Manned Turret is a new generation, low profile turret designed for vehicles such as Light Armored Vehicles or Mine Protected Vehicles.






The LEMUR30 remote weapon system is also on display, atop the exciting WP-18 high speed tactical strike craft, which is being launched in the region for the first time by Abu Dhabi Mar.






The LEMUR30 is a fully stabilized weapon system with independent line of sight. It is operated from inside the craft using a color display and a control handle.






The Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces visited with Mark Signorelli, vice president & general manager, Vehicle Systems, about the Bradley vehicle while visiting the BAE Systems stand at IDEX.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

M1A2S: An American tank with a Saudi taste:

KSA have managed to domestically upgrade its fleet of M1A2 Tanks and have given it the name M1A2S (S for Saudi). The upgrade work was a collboration between the RSLF, American Army, General Dynamics and Various National defense companies:














A total of 400 M1A2's will be upgraded into 2014, The upgrade involved a new Saudi designed armor, Saudi designed Engine overhaul and upgrade that eliminates all previous problems with the Engine before and new Electronic sub-systems and counter meeasure designed in Saudi Advanced Electronic Company, Major. Fawaz Also said that the plans to acquire the Leopard tank have been put on hold and will likely not come to pass as the new M1A2 upgrade will more than suffice the needs of the RSLF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sudan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

IRIS-T is one of the world´s most advanced air-to-air short-range guided missiles and the standard weapon system for the combat aircraft Eurofighter TYPHOON, TORNADO, F-16, EF-18, and GRIPEN currently operative in ten Air Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Okay now that we have got the Armored vehicles part down really well, Also got the Anti-Tank missile part down. Time for BVR air-air missiles   

A new goal must be set

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

IDEX 2013 - Pakistan Displays Defence Systems

As many as 10 high profile and 14 auxiliary defence production companies of Pakistan are participating at IDEX.

Jamil Ahmad Khan, Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador to the UAE, while briefing the media, said that it was a &#8220;matter of great pride for us that for the first time in the history of IDEX Pakistan has added a new dimension to this exhibition by displaying its indigenously modified and upgraded submarine KHALID. Besides the submarine, a Multi-Purpose Auxiliary Craft (MPAC), JURRAT, fabricated in Pakistan with full integration of weaponry and the destroyer SHAHJAHAN modified as per our own requirement and integration of warfare will be on display.&#8221;

He said that Pakistan is indigenously meeting the defence production requirements of its Armed Forces besides exporting to 40 countries across the globe.

&#8220;We are offering affordable solutions for the defence needs of all countries, especially the countries which are looking for low cost affordable solutions. This is what the 52 participating countries and more than 6,000 attendees of this exhibition can benefit from,&#8221; he added.

He emphasised that Pakistan is a peace-loving country and desires to live in peace and harmony with the world but the regional security situation has become complex and uncertain. 

He said that Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry is compelled to develop a response that is proportionate to challenges that confront the country.

*The PNS KHALID will undoubtedly attract the most attention, as a diesel-electric submarine being exported by a Muslim nation. PNS KHALID is an AGOSTA 90B class submarine designed by France's DCN International. In Sept. 1994, the Pakistani government and DCN International signed a contract for the supply of three AGOSTA 90-B submarines. The contract stipulated for the second and third AGOSTA 90Bs to be built Karachi under a technology transfer program.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

SKYSHIELD Revolver Gun are on display. These components can be used for defending military assets and civilian critical infrastructure, as well as in military operations other than war (MOOTW) and for naval applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

united said:


>



OH MY GOD, It the Jordanian FORD!!!!!

FORD 550




A discreet fast response and surveillance vehicle based on Ford 550 platform.

Features:
Pneumatic Mast with 85 kg Maximum head load and 5.7 meter height
Gunner Shield with modular Machine Gun Mount
Surveillance camera &#8220;as per user requirement&#8221;
Air Conditioning system
Water Sink
Two beds
Chemical toilet
Refrigerator
King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BordoEnes said:


> Middle East
> 
> UAE signs $1.42 bn defense deals
> February 18, 2013 05:31 PM
> 
> 
> Visitors look at a U.S. Marines helicopter on display during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre February 17, 2013. REUTERS/Ben Job
> 
> ABU DHABI: The United Arab Emirates said on Monday it signed 17 defence contracts to purchase military equipment worth $1.4 billion including US manufactured Predator drones.
> 
> The contracts were signed during the ongoing International Defence Exhibition & Conference, IDEX.
> 
> "The total value of today's contracts has reached 5.2 billion dirhams" ($1.42 billion), said Staff Major General Obaid al-Ketbi, chairman of IDEX, which is held every two years in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Speaking to reporters on the second day of Middle East's biggest defence show, Ketabi said the deals include a 722 million-dirham ($196-million) contract agreed with US firm General Atomics for the purchase of Predator drones with complete integrated logistic support systems.
> 
> He said the UAE armed forces also signed an agreement with the US-based Oshkosh firm worth 1.4 billion dirhams ($381.5 million) to purchase all-terrain military vehicles.
> 
> *Another deal to purchase Turkish CIRIT laser-guided rockets worth 720 million dirhams ($196.2 million) was also signed, he added*.
> 
> Oil-rich UAE invests heavily in defence, just like most other Gulf states that are mainly wary of potential hostilities from neighbouring Iran.
> 
> Read more: UAE signs $1.42 bn defense deals | Business , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> (The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)
> 
> 
> 
> Please....


Enjoy the hell out of them:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darth Vader

IS their any thing in which Pak is interested or selling


----------



## Kompromat

Any pics from Pakistan pavilion ?


----------



## Erhabi

Inspector Spacetime said:


> Anyone know the name of the following weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:








5.56mm NATO FN SCAR-L / Mk.16 rifles of current (2007/2008) production, top to bottom in Long Barrel (LB), standard (Std) and Close Quarter Combat(CQC) configurations






7.62mm NATO FN SCAR-H / Mk.17 rifles of current (2007/2008) production, top to bottom in Long Barrel (LB), standard (Std) and Close Quarter Combat(CQC) configurations

Maybe this one? i am not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Aeronaut said:


> Any pics from Pakistan pavilion ?



I saw a tail of a Pakistani UAV in a video, I recognized it from the flag, too many products from many countries and companies, Emaraties say that you need days to cover the products have been displayed so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Please post pics of Pakistani stand when available or provide a source on where to find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

This thread is great. Looking forward to seeing more pictures tomorrow and in the upcoming days. Really impressed. Our Arab forces improve for each year!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

BordoEnes said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=144386" target="_blank">proka89</a></u> There was also some Roketsan involvement in the ALAS if i am not wrong, Can you give me some details..



No ALAS is project of Serbian company EDEPRO. I never heard anything about any Serbian defence industry company cooperation with Rokestan.

ALAS |

They also have derivation of their ALAS missile, called LORANA (LOng RAnge Non line of sight Attack system) with a range of 9 km. Difference between them is that LORANA has a solid-propellant rocket sustainer motor in place of ALASs TMM-40 turbojet. The rocket motor gives LORANA a higher fly-out speed, but range is reduced from the ALASs 25km to 9km.

*LORANA*





Also our minister of defence said today that UAE are interested in our Bumblebee ATGM.






Before this we helped UAE to develop their MLRS:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Enjoy the hell out of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



6x6 is the latest variant but I personally expected to see new 8x8 PARS design, exported to Malaysia, in IDEX 2013 but FNSS didn't introduce unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> Before this we helped UAE to develop their MLRS:




My friend, 

UAE all new 107mm, 122mm and finally 300mm guided/unguided rocket technologies and their new launchers are transfered/developed with Turkey. The new advanced launchers and rockets are manufactured by UAE/Roketsan. 











and 300mm joint R&D program for new launchers and missiles based on Turkey's TR-300 Kasirga rockets, will be unveiled in a short time.






New Jobario design with 300mm rockets






An image from signiture ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> My friend,
> 
> UAE all new 107mm, 122mm and finally 300mm guided/unguided rocket technologies and their new launchers are transfered/developed with Turkey. The new advanced launchers and rockets are manufactured by UAE/Roketsan.



First MLRS unit delivered - Khaleej Times



> ABU DHABI - Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Emirates Defense Technologies, or EDT, has developed, manufactured and delivered the first unit of the Multi Launch Rocket System, or MLRS, a potent weapon for the UAE Armed Forces.
> 
> &#8220;We designed and manufactured it locally in collaboration *with a leading Serbian defence contractor*,&#8221; EDT CEO Mohamed bin Jabr Al Suwaidi told Khaleej Times at Iex 2013.



Picture from Serbia:


----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> First MLRS unit delivered - Khaleej Times
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from Serbia:



Something wrong with 107mm rockets and launchers. UAE and Roketsan signed tech. transfer agreement in IDEF defence fairs in 2009



> As of early 2012 this system remained at the prototype stage. More recently these launchers have been integrated onto the rear of a NIMR (6 × 6) high mobility military vehicle which is currently in service with the United Arab Emirates in various 4 × 4 and 6 × 6 configurations.This is manufactured in the United Arab Emirates and has also been exported.
> 
> Roketsan HMMWV 107 mm (24-round) rocket launcher (Turkey) - Jane's Armour and Artillery



An interview with Roketsan manager,



> 3-What is the current situation of the programme that you carried out in UAE? Could you elaborate the priority districts in terms of export?
> 
> 
> 
> Roketsan has established close relationship with UAE since early of 2000s. We have signed contracts concerning 122 mm artillery rocket sales and modernization of the weapon systems in the inventory of UAE. These contracts have been completed last year with the final deliveries. Roketsan&#8217;s superior performance in these projects brought consequent projects with UAE. Roketsan and Al Jaber Group started to design a completely new and different weapon system for a Gulf country with an agreement signed in IDEX 2009. We can easily say that this new system is an unprecedented weapon system.
> 
> 
> 
> With the contract signed between Roketsan and Burkan Munition Systems (BMS), a joint production venture was formed. *Roketsan and BMS will co-produce 107 and 122 mm artillery rockets in the scope of the production programme of this contract*.
> Defence Turkey Magazine - all about Turkish Defence Industry, Online Articles



Either the source you posted above mixes something about deal or All Roketsan manager's statements, Janes and many others I can post, are making some fault regarding 107mm deal between Roketsan and UAE..


----------



## madmusti

They signed @ 2009 , 4 Years ago


----------



## razgriz19

The only shot i could find of a Pakistani product.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 19, 2013 

Anti-missile shield, drones and armoured cars as UAE spends Dh5.2bn

An anti-missile system to protect the nation's skies and two of the world's leading reconnaissance drones dominated a day of military deals in the capital yesterday.

As the UAE Armed Forces said it had reached agreements with defence companies worth Dh5.2 billion ($1.41bn), Lockheed Martin unveiled its Diamond Shield system, capable of linking all the UAE's missile arsenal under a single command and control, and intercepting incoming missiles from space to sea skimmers.

Later, Boeing signed a teaming agreement with Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments to operate its Integrator and ScanEagle intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance systems.

The biggest deal signed by the military was with the American military vehicle company Oshkosh, to provide 750 M-ATV vehicles to the UAE Armed Forces in a contract worth Dh1.4bn.

International Golden Group, a defence supplier based in Abu Dhabi, won a Dh722 million contract to supply predator drones to the UAE through a partnership with the United States manufacturer General Atomics Aeronautical Systems, and KBP, a Russian defence company, will supply missiles worth Dh472.7m.

Locally, Tawazun won a deal worth Dh720m to supply laser-guided rockets to the UAE military through a partnership with Roketsan, a Turkish defence company.

At the Al Taif stand there was a full-size cutaway of a tank engine, and a Nimr armoured fighting vehicle with an automatic 20mm cannon; the first to illustrate how the maintenance repair and overhaul company trains technicians to maintain the 700 UAE military vehicles that pass through their sheds every year, and the latter to show their design, and upgrading skills.

Since the Mubadala subsidiary was spun off from the Emirati military in 2006, its workforce has grown to 966 employees across 15 sites, and it is on target for a 40 per cent Emiratisation rate among its technical staff by next year.

Anti-missile shield, drones and armoured cars as UAE spends Dh5.2bn - The National

------------

Feb 19, 2013 






A display screen of Lockheed Martin's DiamondSheild system.


Tawazun unit to manage key reconnaisance drones for Boeing

A deal to operate and support two of Boeing's leading reconnaissance unmanned drone aircraft was signed yesterday by the Tawazun subsidiary, Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments (Adasi).

The deal will team the two companies in a project that will enable Adasi to provide training, support and marketing services for Boeing's ScanEagle and Integrator unmanned aircraft systems in the UAE, with prospects to expand into the Middle East and North Africa region.

"This is an important continuation of our strategy to build innovative aerospace capabilities in the Middle East," Homaid Al Shemmari, the chairman of Adasi said at the signing ceremony at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) in Abu Dhabi.

"Our home-grown expertise coupled with Boeing's technical capabilities in unmanned aircraft systems is a winning combination and is poised to have a significant contribution to the ongoing drive to develop UAE national capabilities within Adasi."

The teaming agreement expands on a previous agreement between Adasi and Insitu, a wholly owned Boeing subsidiary that makes the ScanEagle and Integrator.

Under the deal, Adasi teams will be able to operate and maintain the unmanned aircraft for the UAE military, and for neighbouring allies.

It will also offer training for potential clients from maintenance technicians to the operators who actually "fly" the missions, said Debbie Rub, the vice president of Boeing Military Aircraft.

Adasi will also market the technology from supplying flight hours on ScanEagle and Integrator, operated by an Adasi team, to the sale of actual aircraft and ground equipment, she added.

"This teaming agreement advances Boeing's strategy of partnering with best-in-industry companies such as Adasi," said Ms Rub.

"We plan to continue investing and growing in the UAE and the broader Middle East region in order to support US allies' enduring need for affordable intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance [ISR] solutions, such as ScanEagle and Integrator."

The 61kg, twin-boomed Integrator has been designed as a follow-on to the ScanEagle, a 20kg unmanned aircraft operated by United States marines and the US navy since 2004.

The new aircraft is designed to carry significantly more payload, and to more easily swap its major sensors. It carries electro-optic and infrared sensors, and a laser rangefinder, and can stay in the air for 24 hours.

It is capable of flying at 4,573 metres and has a maximum speed of 80 knots.

The lighter ScanEagle also has 24-hour endurance, and can climb to 5,944 metres.

"When we first launched ScanEagle, we weren't just launching an aircraft, we were launching a new category of ISR," said an Insitu spokesman.

"The concept behind the platform, to create a system that launches from anywhere, stays on station longer and delivers the highest quality data possible to tactical decision-makers. Since 2004 ScanEagle has provided 24/7/365 operations with worldwide customers.

"We deliver the highest-value ISR capabilities available for both land and maritime missions."

Both the Integrator and ScanEagle share the same catapult launcher and hooking recovery systems.

Adasi is the first UAE-based company to offer clients a comprehensive range of services to cover all types of autonomous systems.

Adasi offers solutions, starting with joint analysis of end-users' needs, through formalisation of their requirements, to equipment selection and procurement.

Adasi also offers product or system design, development, testing and commissioning of localised subsystems and systems, and other engineering solutions, as well as training of customer teams, operational support and systems maintenance.

Boeing's direct involvement with Adasi will also open many opportunities for UAE nationals to develop their knowledge and skills, and gain experience in the management and implementation of ISR programmes.

Tawazun unit to manage key reconnaisance drones for Boeing - The National

--------------

Feb 19, 2013 






Philippe Burtin, chairman and chief executive of Nexter stands in front of VBCI,combat armoured infantry carrier.

Tank supplier seeks new deal on UAE troop carriers

The Armed Forces' main battle tanks supplier Nexter Systems are looking to supply 700 combat armoured infantry carriers (VBCIs) to the military.

Nexter Systems has supplied the UAE with 390 of their main battle tanks, the Leclerc MBT, since 1993 and a further 46 Armoured Recovery Vehicles, according to Philippe Burtin, chairman and chief executive of Nexter, a French company.

Nexter was approached by the Armed Forces in 2010 to supply the infantry carriers to replace their current ageing fleet of Russian-made BMP infantry fighting vehicles, Mr Burtin said.

"We have been approached to present 700 vehicles for variant use, ambulance, combat and other uses," Mr Burtin said.

The VBCIs have a high firepower ranging from 25mm and 105mm calibre, a high mobility performance, ballistic protection, protection against rocket propelled grenades and stealth capability with its low radar and thermal signature, according to the company.

"We have been contracted to deliver 630 VBCIs to the French armed forces and we have already delivered 450," Mr Burtin said.

The vehicles, he said, are combat proven and have been in combat operations in Afghanistan, Libya and, most recently, in Mali.

"We have participated in two trials with the Army in the UAE in 2010 and 2011," he said. "We are very confident of the performances it has given and we are hoping for a response soon."

Trials involve the vehicles being exposed to the harshest conditions around the country and rigorous testing by the Armed Forces personnel.

Since 1993, Nexter has been supplying and maintaining the Armed Forces' main battle tanks locally.

"We have a few hundred personnel who maintain and upgrade the tanks and the armoured vehicles," Mr Burtin said. "We have had a very successful relationship that we would like to enhance further."

The chief executive said that in their proposal to the UAE they would like to transfer the technology and help to develop the local defence industry.

"We would like to start building parts of the vehicles in the UAE until we can supply 100 per cent UAE-built VBCIs," he said.

The plan would involve Emirati engineers and workers being involved in the construction of the vehicle and would result in 250 of the 700 troop carriers being 100-per-cent locally made.

"This would give a boost to the local industry and talent," Mr Burtin said.

Tank supplier seeks new deal on UAE troop carriers - The National

--------------

Feb 19, 2013 

UAE proudly displays its wares






Abu Dhabi-based Adcom Systems&#8217; general designer and chief executive Ali Al Dhaheri says: "Our manufacturing industries are advanced - Israel and the United States are the only countries who can manufacture similar drones.&#8221;

UAE companies' growing confidence in their ability to produce world-leading defence technologies was evident at Idex yesterday.

Large amounts of locally designed or created products were on display to the thousands of delegates and visitors at the event.

Among them were defence technologies from Abu Dhabi-based Adcom Systems, whose general designer and chief executive was bullish in his praise of the company's drones.

"Our manufacturing industries are advanced - Israel and the United States are the only countries who can manufacture similar drones," Ali Al Dhaheri said. "Being able to create drones like them means we are also advanced in this field."

The drones' purpose is to aid in disasters, civil use, border control, traffic control and city control, he added.

"We are peaceful people but the drones can also be used in military services and war zones, hence the addition of the missiles.

"The aircraft is built to certified standards from the United States, so the quality, according to aviation, is very high and is used for long-term aircraft use."

In 24 years, Adcom has progressed from building missiles to developing strategic radars and it now creates unmanned aircrafts and advanced communication systems.

The main products the company has at Idex are unmanned drones that fly to high altitudes, can stay mobile for many hours and carry up to 10 missiles.

The largest drone is called "United 40" as it was created in the 40th year of the union of the UAE, Mr Al Dhaheri said. In the future, he is planning on designing and creating a bigger plane.

"It is a blessed name to a blessed aircraft. This drone can carry up to 10 missiles called "Namrood-1" and can fly 100 hours in the air," he said.

Three smaller drones at the exhibition were designed by Mr Al Dhaheri himself. "I am the general designer of the planes and the founder of the company. Since I have a background in science and technology and I have a passion for these aircraft, I developed my hobby into a profession," he said.

"Many other aircraft are found around the world but the United 40 is the new one and we have potential contracts with seven other countries, from the Gulf, as well as Europe," he said, adding that the company had a contract with the UAE Armed Forces.

Elsewhere at Idex, Abu Dhabi Ship Building was launching a new product. The company is a regional leader that builds and maintains naval and civil ships and was displaying the largest Abu Dhabi-built vessel at the naval and maritime security section of Idex, the 72-metre Baynunah-class corvette.

"This is a multipurpose ship and serves in the regional waters of the UAE," said Mohammed Al Ghas, the company's director of services.

The shipwas design by a French company, a process that took two years. The first one to be fully ready is being showcased at Idex. Four more of the ships will be delivered within the next two years.

The company also makes civilian ships for the UAE coast guard, as well as selling them to other countries worldwide.

"We are the leading company in the UAE and the GCC which is able to build these ships, and we are definitely proud," Mr Al Ghas said.

"We are promoting an industry in our country and if we build the ships, we can maintain them. Also, in hardships, we wouldn't need other countries' help."

Many nationalities were involved in the building of the ships but most were Emirati, Mr Al Ghas said.

"Because of Emiratisation, Emirati managers and helping hands made this ship with high quality. We also have a new maintenance sector now where highly qualified Emiratis provide their services to the navy."

UAE proudly displays its wares - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 19, 2013 






Majed Saif al Shamsi, sales and account manager, defence unit, and Vincent Mohni, senior manager-operations of Tawazun Precision Industries, TPI, with a display at Idex.

Advanced fighter jets to have UAE parts

Eurofighter Typhoon jets, sold around the world, are soon to have UAE-made components, it was announced yesterday at the International Defence Exhibition.

The advanced, multi-purpose fighter, developed by a European consortium of EADS, Alenia Aeronautica and BAE Systems, will be incorporating a major structural component developed by UAE company Tawazun Precision Industries (TPI).

The development was announcd by Enzo Casolini, the chief executive of the Eurofighter holding company, GmbH.

Mark Parkinson, the business development manager for combat air military and information at BAE Systems, said the component is a pure aluminium V-frame used at the rear of the aircraft, near the engine.

"It is a major structural component in the aircraft and we have done our first article inspections," he said.

He added that the V-frame component is a high-tolerance part and that the first piece made is on display at the exhibition.

"So far, the product has proven to be good and is looking good," he said.

TPI had also been listed as an accredited supplier of the component and further parts may be manufactured in the UAE.

"We are also in talks to develop titanium firewalls at the TPI factories," said Andy Wilson, industrial partnerships and offset director for military air and information at BAE Systems.

Titanium firewalls are shields that suppress the engine blast fire from spreading in to the fuselage of the aircraft.

Mr Wilson said that BAE is in discussions with other UAE-based defence industry manufacturers to develop other components.

Meanwhile, talks are ongoing between the Government and Eurofighter for the incorporation of the jet fighter into the UAE fleet, as well as with Dassault Systems for its Rafale multi-purpose fighter.

According to the Idex and Navdex chairman, Staff Maj Gen Obaid Al Ketbi, the negotiations are progressing well. "The two companies and the UAE Armed Forces are still working on the project. It is not yet finalised. It is a question of time," he said.

"Both teams are working very hard to come up with a final settlement on the deal itself and a final agreement. Some things still need to be studied more and we have not yet decided," he said.

Mr Casolini said: "I will be finishing my term by May this year as CEO and I hope that the deal is finalised."

He stressed that his aircrafts are adaptable to the client's needs and they can accommodate any requirements.

BAE Systems' Laurie Hilditch said the Eurofighter Typhoon had been in development since the 1980s and the first was delivered in 2003.

"The special thing about the Typhoon is that it is adaptable and built to be enhanced and continuously developed," he said.

"The goal is to maintain a multipurpose, high-performance, cutting edge technology aircraft and we have the only fighters in the world to be interoperable with the advanced United States F-22 raptors."

Senior manager of operations at TPI, Vincent Mohi, said that the manufacture of components for Eurofighters highlights the capability of the UAE company.

"We have been producing components for civilian aircrafts and now also military," he said. TPI, which has more than 100 Emirati engineers and workers, also develops components for the Marte anti-ship missile systems for Paris-based MBDA missile systems.

MBDA is a missile developer and manufacturer with operations in France, Italy, the US, UK, Germany and Spain.

According to Michele Di Nunzio, the sales manager at MBDA, the company is looking to increase its work with TPI and develop more components locally.

"We would like to work on other parts of the missile system here and even other kinds. The final products would be sold all over the world with UAE-made components," he said.

Mr Mohi said that the value of chain assembly locally is beneficial to the UAE's industrial programme, however, but challenges remain.

"There are millstones to get through to be able to completely construct high-technology materials and, although we have been operating for only two years, we are developing and getting there," he said.

Advanced fighter jets to have UAE parts - The National

------------

Feb 19, 2013 

Deal to train the next generation

Mubadala Aerospace has signed a Dh4.9 million (US$1.3m) agreement with UAE University to train the next generation of Emirati technicians to work at Strata's aircraft composite production facility.

The new initiative, with key modules delivered by professional trainers from Lockheed Martin, follows on from existing programmes, which have already resulted in the employment of more than 95 Emirati staff at Strata over the past two years.

The programme will introduce an additional 90 to 100 Emirati employees to Strata by early 2015, using the high level technical skills gained to construct composite parts for the world's leading planemakers, including Airbus and Boeing.

The agreement was signed by Homaid Al Shemmari, the executive director of Mubadala Aerospace business unit, and Dr Ali Rashid Al Noaimi, the vice chancellor of UAE University during Idex, which is being hosted at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

http://www.thenational.ae/business/economy/deal-to-train-the-next-generation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 19, 2013 

UAE signs Dh5.2bn defence deals

The UAE has signed contracts worth Dh5.2 billion to buy defence equipment and logistics, it was announced yesterday at Idex, the International Defence Exhibition in Abu Dhabi.
The deals include the Dh722 million purchase of US-built Predator drones, which will not be outfitted for weapons capabilities, but used for reconnaissance. The biggest single contract was for 750 mine-resistant, ambush-protected all-terrain vehicles worth Dh1.4bn, also built in the United States.

UAE companies' technology expertise took centre stage on Idex's second day yesterday, with ADCOM Systems of Abu Dhabi displaying its range of unmanned aircraft, including the new United 40 drone, already contracted to the Armed Forces. "We have potential contracts with seven other countries, from the Gulf as well as Europe," said chief executive Ali Al Dhaheri.

At Navdex, the naval and maritime security section of Idex, Abu Dhabi Ship Building launched its new Baynunah-class corvette, made specifically for the UAE Navy.

UAE signs Dh5.2bn defence deals - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 19, 2013 

Students learn skills at Abu Dhabi defence exhibition

More than 15 Emirati mechanical-engineering students will visit Idex this week as part of a work-study programme.

The scheme is run by Tawazun Precise Industries (TPI) and combines formal education with on-the-job experience.

It aims to give Emiratis the skills needed by the country's emerging industries.

The students, all from UAE University in Al Ain, will graduate as mechanical engineers then take up future leadership positions within Tawazun's portfolio of companies.

This was the first time they had attended an event such as Idex. They were asked to show visitors parts built by Tawazun and explain the manufacturing process, as well as their usage.

Rashed Al Remeithi, 18, said taking part in Idex had helped him to grow.

"We were trained for two weeks before attending the exhibition and in the training we were taught how to showcase the products," he said. "It was better for us because we knew how to answer questions in a more efficient way."

Hamdan Al Jneibi, 23, said he had learnt a lot about his field of study, even from attending for just one day.

"The experience was great for me and I felt like I accomplished something important," he said.

Students learn skills at Abu Dhabi defence exhibition - The National


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> Something wrong with 107mm rockets and launchers. UAE and Roketsan signed tech. transfer agreement in IDEF defence fairs in 2009
> 
> Either the source you posted above mixes something about deal or All Roketsan manager's statements, Janes and many others I can post, are making some fault regarding 107mm deal between Roketsan and UAE..



There is nothing wrong with post. I am 100% sure about everything i already told you. I don't know what kind of deal Roketsan has with UAE, but this system is developed with a help from Serbia.

And i hope that we can agree that Serbia and Turkey doesn't sound the same.



> &#8220;We designed and manufactured it locally in collaboration with *a leading Serbian defence* contractor,&#8221; EDT CEO Mohamed bin Jabr Al Suwaidi told Khaleej Times at Iex 2013.



Journalist would have to be complete moron to confuse those two words. And you can see pictures of that MLRS in Serbia on Serbian Mycitymiltary forum, first time posted in july 2009, while MLRS was tested here in Serbia:

Viecevni bacaèi raketa ''Plamen'' i "Oganj"

Pictures are probably taken few months before that date.


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> UNITED 40, UAE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 122 MM, UAE/Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosamak, KSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: UAE shines at IDEX 2013
> 
> Video: UAE shines at IDEX 2013* - The National


What is this MRL and are the all part of one truck ?


----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> There is nothing wrong with post. I am 100% sure about everything i already told you. I don't know what kind of deal Roketsan has with UAE, but this system is developed with a help from Serbia.
> 
> And i hope that we can agree that Serbia and Turkey doesn't sound the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Journalist would have to be complete moron to confuse those two words. And you can see pictures of that MLRS in Serbia on Serbian Mycitymiltary forum, first time posted in july 2009, while MLRS was tested here in Serbia:
> 
> Viecevni bacaèi raketa ''Plamen'' i "Oganj"
> 
> Pictures are probably taken few months before that date.



-If It is serbian system, Why Roketsan and Burkan munition from UAE signed 107 and 122mm joint-production agreement for (in 2009)?






-Which 107mm munition of Roketsan Janes' defence (One of the most reliable source) mentiones as joint production and joint export between UAE and Turkey ?

Roketsan HMMWV 107 mm (24-round) rocket launcher (Turkey) - Jane's Armour and Artillery

-If It is really a Serbian system, Which 107 and 122mm artillery rockets Roketsan Manager, Huseyin Baysak mentions as joint production/export to other countries ?

Defence Turkey Magazine - all about Turkish Defence Industry, Online Articles



-If you are so sure about the system identity, Would you please show me a signiture ceremony between Serbia and UAE with a reliable source ? I can show you many similar sources mentioning the collaboration between such rocket systems... There wasn't such a deal mentioned before but With a source, It is suddenly appeared and came into agenda..


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> -If It is serbian system, Why Roketsan and Burkan munition from UAE signed 107 and 122mm joint-production agreement for (in 2009)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Which 107mm munition of Roketsan Janes' defence (One of the most reliable source) mentiones as joint production and joint export between UAE and Turkey ?
> 
> Roketsan HMMWV 107 mm (24-round) rocket launcher (Turkey) - Jane's Armour and Artillery
> 
> -If It is really a Serbian system, Which 107 and 122mm artillery rockets Roketsan Manager, Huseyin Baysak mentions as joint production/export to other countries ?
> 
> Defence Turkey Magazine - all about Turkish Defence Industry, Online Articles
> 
> 
> 
> -If you are so sure about the system identity, Would you please show me a signiture ceremony between Serbia and UAE with a reliable source ?



It is not Serbian system, it is system developed with a help from Serbia. Is that so hard to understand? They paid to Serbian military institute VTI to help them with development, and that is it. I already gave you enough evidence that system was in Serbia in 2009, and And you have an interview with Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Emirates Defense Technologies CEO, who clearly confirms what i alredy told you. WTF else do you wish from me? And Turkey is not the only country that produces MLRS systems, and 107 mm, 122mm and 128 mm rockets.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Okay now that we have got the Armored vehicles part down really well, Also got the Anti-Tank missile part down. Time for BVR air-air missiles
> 
> A new goal must be set



Brother Please post the list of Missiles and other Artillery and Tanks which now Saudi is producing in their country ?


----------



## United

*The new FUCHS/FOX NBC-RS, FUCHS/FOX BIO-RS and FUCHS/FOX NBC-CPS systems give the UAE the most advanced NBC reconnaissance capability on the planet.*


----------



## United

China Shows Off Futuristic Ships at IDEX






In addition to the &#8216;usual suspects&#8217; of JF-17, SAM, SPAAA together with a host of long range rockets, a model of &#8220;High-Performance Frigate&#8221; is on display on the first time. This could be the long rumored Type054B, a follow on variant of the highly successful Type054A currently in mass production with the China Navy.&#8221;


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United




----------



## Al Bhatti

19 February 2013






UAE to buy drones, missiles and military vehicles for Dh5.2 bn

The UAE will spend Dh5.2 billion on buying up drones, military vehicles and laser-guided missiles, the Armed Forces say &#8212; with much of the funding going to local companies.

On the second day of the International Defence Exhibition (Idex-2013), the region&#8217;s defence conference, on Monday, the UAE Armed Forces announced it had signed 17 contracts with several local and foreign companies to procure modern weaponry, including laser-guided missiles, rockets and naval defence systems.

Announcing the deals, Staff Major General Obaid Al Kitbi said the most sizeable contract had been awarded to United States firm Oshkosh to procure MATVS 750 all-terrain armed military vehicles, amounting to Dh1.4 billion alone.

A raft of local firms also picked up lucrative contracts.

The forces will purchase Dh722 million worth of drones, known as Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Predators, from Abu Dhabi security and defence company International Golden Group (IGG). However, Major General Al Kitbi did not disclose the number of UAVs to be procured. IGG also won a Dh350 million contract to provide Information Technology system for the joint logistics system. International defence contractors SAAB, IBM and ID Systems would carry out the IT work, Gen. Al Kitbi said.

The General said that the Laser Guided Rockets would be purchased from Abu Dhabi-owned Tawazun Holding along with the launch platform and fully integrated logistics support. The total value of the contract is Dh720 million.

A Dh375 million contract has been signed with the Abu Dhabi Ship Building Company, which will acquire and install the naval defence system RAM on the naval ships.

Another deal has been inked with local firm Knowledge Point to provide strategic consultation to the UAE Armed Forces, at a cost of Dh345 million.

The armed forces chose to award a major Dh157 million contract to Al Ain-based AMMROC, a Mubadala unit which provides maintenance, repair and overhauling of the aircraft. AMMROC will upgrade the transport aircraft C-130s and install modern avionics.

Other local firms to emerge victorious include Air Falcon, who will supply sniper rifles, binoculars and accessories to the tune of Dh67 million; Atlas Communications Company who will supply communication equipment and its spares in a contract worth Dh27.2 million; Al Waqaia, who will provide anti-chemical warfare gear and equipment valuing Dh11.7 million.

Meanwhile, missiles worth Dh472 million will be purchased from Russia&#8217;s IPB company.

And a contract valued at Dh215 million was awarded to the leading consultancy firm Booz & Co to provide consultancy on a joint logistics programme.

Other million-dirham contracts went to firms in South Korea and France.

UAE to buy drones, missiles and military vehicles for Dh5.2 bn - Khaleej Times


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United




----------



## madmusti

united said:


> *The new FUCHS/FOX NBC-RS, FUCHS/FOX BIO-RS and FUCHS/FOX NBC-CPS systems give the UAE the most advanced NBC reconnaissance capability on the planet.*



Maybe ,a child of Cold War ,but Useful 

I heard something that the New German Boxer are not that it seems to be ,like the Armament & co.


----------



## alnaseh

Malik Abdullah said:


> 5.56mm NATO FN SCAR-L / Mk.16 rifles of current (2007/2008) production, top to bottom in Long Barrel (LB), standard (Std) and Close Quarter Combat(CQC) configurations
> 
> 7.62mm NATO FN SCAR-H / Mk.17 rifles of current (2007/2008) production, top to bottom in Long Barrel (LB), standard (Std) and Close Quarter Combat(CQC) configurations
> 
> Maybe this one? i am not sure



It is caracal CAR 816


> High strength
> 
> By: Published: 19 Feb 2013
> 
> Caracal International, the small arms subsidiary of Tawazun, Abu Dhabis strategic defence investment company, has introduced a new aluminium assault rifle, on show for the first time on Stand 05-A10, writes Brian M Walters.
> 
> The latest addition to the companys already extensive product range, the CAR 816 embraces 21st century concepts in ergonomics, design and manufacturing techniques. Based on the widely used M16/ M4 system, the CAR 816 is a gas-operated piston system with a rotary bolt mechanism in the 5.56x45mm NATO calibre. The new weapon is available in three different barrel lengths and is also equipped with standard interfaces for the pistol grip and butt stock, providing users with the highest modularity.
> 
> The barrel is of cold-forged chromium molybdenum steel with optional chrome plate inside the upper and lower receiver, as well as the hand guard, each made of high-strength aluminium.
> 
> Caracals current product range includes full-, compact- and subcompact-sized pistols, as well as 9mm carbines and sniper rifles in various calibres. In addition it offers a wide range of accessories for its products such as key-locks, quick-loaders and specially designed sight systems. To ensure that its customers needs are met, Caracal provides basic and advanced tactical shooting training and also carries out turnkey weapons maintenance services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United




----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> It is not Serbian system, it is system developed with a help from Serbia. Is that so hard to understand? They paid to Serbian military institute VTI to help them with development, and that is it. I already gave you enough evidence that system was in Serbia in 2009, and And you have an interview with Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Emirates Defense Technologies CEO, who clearly confirms what i alredy told you. WTF else do you wish from me? And Turkey is not the only country that produces MLRS systems, and 107 mm, 122mm and 128 mm rockets.



Dude, You are talking about an agreement that is not known until now but suddenly mentioned with a speech in recent days. Until this date, Turkey and UAE signed lots of deals regarding artillery rockets and working togather since 2000. Let me remind you some point. UAE never ordered any Russian or Serbian rockets before(As far as I know). Before Roketsan, UAE was using Italian rockets and The launchers Burkan/Roketsan developed are suitable to launch both Italian and Turkish rockets. It was same Roketsan updated Italian systems as well. 

Take a look the specifications of 107mm systems UAE, Serbia and Turkye to realize what you are talking. It isn't important Where or When this vehicle seen...

Serbian 107mm





UAE 107mm






Roketsan 107mm






so Don't believe everything you heart and Never be sure anything you don't have any idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Advanced vehicle technologies*

Armorworks exhibited their newly developed Turret Blanket for the BRADLEY, their Containment Bay and Stowage system for a STRYKER prototype, their BLASTMAT Floor Mat, and their SHOCKRIDE bag for the outside with new materials and fastened by the (EO)2 mounting system.


----------



## United

*Sikorsky's future technology*
























UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Members of the United Arab Emirates' armed forces take part in a military show launching the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre in the Emirati capital.






Members of the United Arab Emirates' armed forces perform during the opening ceremony of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre in the Emirati capital.






Members of the United Arab Emirates' woman armed forces participate in a military show launching the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre in the Emirati capital.






Members of the United Arab Emirates' armed forces take part in a military show launching the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre in the Emirati capital.






Helicopters perform during an air show part of the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre in the Emirati capital.
















French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian (C) attends the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre in the Emirati capital.






Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahayan (L) and French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian (3rd-L) attend the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






French Navy soldiers stand onboard French vessel FS L'Adroit during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






British Navy troops stand onboard British vessel HMS Shoreham during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Platt Weapon Stations Ordered for UAE*






Australian weapon mount manufacturer W&E Platt has been awarded a contract to supply a large quantity of manually operated ring mounts to the armed forces of the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

The contract, with the International Golden Group (IGG), covers delivery of the ring mounts plus operator and maintainer training, a spares package and technical documentation. The mounts will equip the UAE&#8217;s new Agrab Mk 2 120mm Mobile Mortar System.


----------



## United




----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

If I wasn't so busy I would be there for sure  

Just a 200$ flight and that is all it takes to attend it


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United




----------



## Mosamania

Caracal unveiled new Assault rifles based on the M4 CAR-816 :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

united said:


> China Shows Off Futuristic Ships at IDEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the usual suspects of JF-17, SAM, SPAAA together with a host of long range rockets, a model of High-Performance Frigate is on display on the first time. This could be the long rumored Type054B, a follow on variant of the highly successful Type054A currently in mass production with the China Navy.



Chinese Milgem


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> Dude, You are talking about an agreement that is not known until now but suddenly mentioned with a speech in recent days. Until this date, Turkey and UAE signed lots of deals regarding artillery rockets and working togather since 2000. Let me remind you some point. UAE never ordered any Russian or Serbian rockets before(As far as I know). Before Roketsan, UAE was using Italian rockets and The launchers Burkan/Roketsan developed are suitable to launch both Italian and Turkish rockets. It was same Roketsan updated Italian systems as well.
> 
> Take a look the specifications of 107mm systems UAE, Serbia and Turkye to realize what you are talking. It isn't important Where or When this vehicle seen...
> 
> Serbian 107mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE 107mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roketsan 107mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Don't believe everything you heart and Never be sure anything you don't have any idea.



Dude i don't know do you have a problem with a reading? I clearly said that we helped with development of the system, i never told you anything about any rockets, or selling rockets to the UAE. We helped them develop the launcher, and that is it. Here is the pic of the first launcher being built here in Serbia:


----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> Dude i don't know do you have a problem with a reading? I clearly said that we helped with development of the system, i never told you anything about any rockets, or selling rockets to the UAE. We helped them develop the launcher, and that is it. Here is the pic of the first launcher being built here in Serbia:



I dn't have any prblem with reading but I think You have some problem with playing around the World When sIt comes to save your day. You helped UAE to develop 107mm rockets but The rockets developed suddenly became one by one same of Roketsan's 107mm regarding every specifications instead of based on? Dude, Delusion is not a good thing. If NIMR with 107mm rockets have some connections weith Serbia, It is about aft tents and the platform stationed. As you see Missiles have not any connection with you That's what I can tell you with tens of sources. Read and compare the specifications of each 107mm rockets carefully...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Did Pakistani firms take part in the show?

Did Pakistani firms take part in the show?

Did Pakistani firms take part in the show?


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> You helped UAE to develop 107mm rockets but The rockets developed suddenly became one by one same of Roketsan's 107mm regarding every specifications instead of based on? Dude, Delusion is not a good thing. If NIMR with 107mm rockets have some connections weith Serbia, It is about aft tents and the platform stationed. As you see Missiles have not any connection with you That's what I can tell you with tens of sources. Read and compare the specifications of each 107mm rockets carefully...




Are you blind, we developed *launcher, not rockets*. We don't care whose rockets they will fire from it. You are the only one that speaks about rockets, i didn't mention them even once. The whole launcher was developed by Serbian VTI, and if UAE army is firing Turkish rockets from it, i don't really care, that has nothing to do with the facts i presented here.


----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> Are you blind, we developed *launcher, not rockets*. We don't care whose rockets they will fire from it. You are the only one that speaks about rockets, i didn't mention them even once. The whole launcher was developed by Serbian VTI, and if UAE army is firing Turkish rockets from it, i don't really care, that has nothing to do with the facts i presented here.



Firstly, You mentioned a whole tech transfer to UAE for this system based on Serbian 107mm with posting the introduction video. Later, You mentioned the system designed/developed and tested thanks to Serbian tech with emphasizing the fring trials held in Serbia. When I told my disagree with many sources, You underlined that Turkey isn't sole 107mm MLRS manufacturer country so It is normal to collaborate with UAE/Serbia regarding missiles/launchers. When I introduced the missile characteristics and similarities of both Roketsan and UAE one, You suddenly started talking about aft tents, launchers, not missiles..

Which face of yours I have to communicate with dude ? Don't play with the Words...

That's 107/122mm multiple rocket launchers. I think Image was taken from similar place NIMR 6x6 is also stationed. Take a look which company name is written at introduction table ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> Firstly, You mentioned a whole tech transfer to UAE for this system based on Serbian 107mm with posting the introduction video. Later, You mentioned the system designed/developed and tested thanks to Serbian tech with emphasizing the fring trials held in Serbia. When I told my disagree with many sources, You underlined that Turkey isn't sole 107mm MLRS manufacturer country so It is normal to collaborate with UAE/Serbia regarding missiles/launchers. When I introduced the missile characteristics and similarities of both Roketsan and UAE one, You suddenly started talking about aft tents, launchers, not missiles..
> 
> Which face of yours I have to communicate with dude ? Don't play with the Words...



Really??? Lets see my first post:



> Before this we *helped* UAE to develop their MLRS



Helped is the key word. And yes sistem with the launcher we built was tested in Serbia with a Serbian rockets. We don't have Turkish rockets but we had to test the system, where is the problem in that. And your sources are only proving that you have some kind of a deal with UAE, they are not contradicting my statements.

Now i would like that you find where exactly am i saying anything about rockets. My posts:



> There is nothing wrong with post. I am 100% sure about everything i already told you. I don't know what kind of deal Roketsan has with UAE, but this system *is developed with a help* from Serbia.
> 
> And i hope that we can agree that Serbia and Turkey doesn't sound the same.
> 
> Journalist would have to be complete moron to confuse those two words. And you can see pictures of that MLRS in Serbia on Serbian Mycitymiltary forum, first time posted in july 2009, while MLRS was tested here in Serbia:
> 
> Vi&#353;ecevni bacaèi raketa ''Plamen'' i "Oganj"
> 
> Pictures are probably taken few months before that date.





> *It is not Serbian system, it is system developed with a help from Serbia*. Is that so hard to understand? They paid to Serbian military institute VTI to help them with development, and that is it. I already gave you enough evidence that system was in Serbia in 2009, and And you have an interview with Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Emirates Defense Technologies CEO, who clearly confirms what i alredy told you. WTF else do you wish from me? And Turkey is not the only country that produces MLRS systems, and 107 mm, 122mm and 128 mm rockets.





> Dude i don't know do you have a problem with a reading? *I clearly said that we helped with development of the system, i never told you anything about any rockets, or selling rockets to the UAE.* We helped them develop the launcher, and that is it. Here is the pic of the first launcher being built here in Serbia:





> *Are you blind, we developed launcher, not rockets. We don't care whose rockets they will fire from it.* You are the only one that speaks about rockets, i didn't mention them even once. The whole launcher was developed by Serbian VTI, and if UAE army is firing Turkish rockets from it, i don't really care, that has nothing to do with the facts i presented here.



So how about that you stop spinning and trying to put words that i never said in my mouth?

*I never mentioned the missiles even once.*


----------



## cabatli_53

proka89 said:


> *Really??? *Lets see my first post:
> 
> 
> 
> Helped is the key word. And yes sistem with the launcher we built was tested in Serbia with a Serbian rockets. We don't have Turkish rockets but we had to test the system, where is the problem in that. And your sources are only proving that you have some kind of a deal with UAE, they are not contradicting my statements.
> 
> Now i would like that you find where exactly am i saying anything about rockets. My posts:
> 
> 
> So how about that you stop spinning and trying to put words that i never said in my mouth?



It is clear with your statements that When you said We *helped UAE to develop their MLRS*, You have included 107mm rockets as well until I introduced the rocket characteristics of each You also don't know. (Yours is a general claim. If you don't want to be get wrong, You should have opened it regarding missile section, launchers, vehicle modifications When I was underlined the collaboration between UAE/Turkey).


----------



## proka89

cabatli_53 said:


> That's 107/122mm multiple rocket launchers. I think Image was taken from similar place NIMR 6x6 is also stationed. Take a look which company name is written at introduction table ?



And how is this connected to the topic of our discussion? Launcher, container, and even vehicle are different. Here i will give you the pics of the Serbian LRSVM, that also have nothing in common with the topic.
















http://www.vti.mod.gov.rs/film/lrsvm/lrsvm.html

Enjoy the pics!



cabatli_53 said:


> It is clear with your statements that When you said We *helped UAE to develop their MLRS*, You have included 107mm rockets as well until I introduced the rocket characteristics of each You also don't know. (Yours is a general claim. If you don't want to be get wrong, You should have opened it regarding missile section, launchers, vehicle modifications When I was underlined the collaboration between UAE/Turkey).



Ok it was misunderstanding. In my first post, i only wanted to present that we already, had successful cooperation with UAE defence industry, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Priceless picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Priceless picture:



I would say something but better not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*IDEX 2013: UAE gets new rocket system:*
By Christopher F Foss




2/19/2013

The United Arab Emirates Armed Forces (UAEAF) have received an undisclosed number of Jobaria Defense Systems (JDS) Multiple Cradle Launchers (MCLs) - the most powerful 122 mm artillery system in service with any army.

Two of these systems were shown for the first time at the IDEX exhibition, held in Abu Dhabi from 17-21 February, with one appearing in the mobility display.

The MCL is one of a growing number of weapon systems being developed in the UAE with the assistance of overseas contractors, but with final assembly and integration taking place in the UAE.

It includes an Oshkosh Defense 6x6 Heavy Equipment Transporter (HET) towing a 10-wheel semi trailer with four power-operated 122 mm rocket launchers, each with three pods containing 20 launcher tubes.

The HET is fitted with a protected cab, air-conditioning system, and a central tyre-inflation system.

When the tyre-inflation system is deployed, 10 stabilisers are extended by remote control on the semi-trailer. The latter has an auxiliary power unit, which allows the complete system to be run with the HET engine switched off.

*IDEX 2013: KAI shows off 'loitering' precision munition
*
By Nick Brown

2/19/2013




Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) showed off a new "suicidal unmanned aerial vehicle" (UAV) at the IDEX exhibition, held in Abu Dhabi from 17-21 February.

The weapon, known as Devil Killer, is being developed in response to North Korea's shelling of Yeonpyeong Island in 2010, according to a company spokesman, and is designed to be manoeuvred into position to be crashed into howitzers concealed in caves or otherwise difficult locations to engage.

KAI completed basic test flights of the aircraft in 2012 and is now understood to be in negotiations with the South Korean government to take development further. A full production aircraft would be likely to carry a conventional fragmentation warhead, but that has not been settled and the only aircraft flown so far have been inert.

The aircraft itself is cannisterised, with flip-out control surfaces and wings of stretched canvas. When folded up, the whole package measures just 1.1 ft (33.5 cm across), stretching to a span of 4.3 ft when deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 2/19/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) showed off a new "suicidal unmanned aerial vehicle" (UAV) at the IDEX exhibition, held in Abu Dhabi from 17-21 February.
> 
> The weapon, known as Devil Killer, is being developed in response to North Korea's shelling of Yeonpyeong Island in 2010, according to a company spokesman, and is designed to be manoeuvred into position to be crashed into howitzers concealed in caves or otherwise difficult locations to engage.
> 
> KAI completed basic test flights of the aircraft in 2012 and is now understood to be in negotiations with the South Korean government to take development further. A full production aircraft would be likely to carry a conventional fragmentation warhead, but that has not been settled and the only aircraft flown so far have been inert.
> 
> The aircraft itself is cannisterised, with flip-out control surfaces and wings of stretched canvas. When folded up, the whole package measures just 1.1 ft (33.5 cm across), stretching to a span of 4.3 ft when deployed.



Wait wait wait a sec...suicide drone againts howitzers? WTF?!? When i read suicide drone part i though they done something like Harpy but this thing for howitzers?? It must be TV controlled i presume , anyone have an idea how this drone works?


----------



## madmusti

Ask Samsung ,they must know it


----------



## tyrant

United 40 drone is the ace of this show. When operational, it would be the best MALE drone in the region.
100 hours endurance, UCAV MALE drone, WOW
I don't know how UAE skipped to that level of drone technology!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

revojam said:


> Wait wait wait a sec...suicide drone againts howitzers? WTF?!? When i read suicide drone part i though they done something like Harpy but this thing for howitzers?? It must be TV controlled i presume , anyone have an idea how this drone works?



It's a guided missile in a shape of UAV equipped with optical devices to look for enriched artillery and MRLs hiding in difficult locations to engage with artillery. NK have enormous numbers of artillery and MRL pieces (about 17000) and those pose a great danger to the SK capital Seoul, so it's not that surprising to develop new arms to counter this threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madmusti

tyrant said:


> United 40 drone is the ace of this show. When operational, it would be the best MALE drone in the region.
> 100 hours endurance, UCAV MALE drone, WOW
> I don't know how UAE skipped to that level of drone technology!



Money like Saudi´s ! (Or Maybe you found the Algebra ,something nobody likes).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

tyrant said:


> United 40 drone is the ace of this show. When operational, it would be the best MALE drone in the region.
> 100 hours endurance, UCAV MALE drone, WOW
> I don't know how UAE skipped to that level of drone technology!



It's ready for sale, the chief of the company which developed it said only Israel and USA are ahead of UAE in MALE UAV technology, UNITED 40 can fly for 100 hours and carry up to 10 guided missiles (Namrod).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyrant

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's ready for sale, the chief of the company which developed it said only Israel and USA are ahead of UAE in MALE UAV technology, UNITED 40 can fly for 100 hours and carry up to 10 guided missiles (Namrod).



Just have not seen any movie of that flying.
If united 40 is available, it is dumb for KSA to buy ANKA.


----------



## Mosamania

tyrant said:


> Just have not seen any movie of that flying.
> If united 40 is available, it is dumb for KSA to buy ANKA.



Why would we buy anything? We are developing our own now for the past couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's ready for sale, the chief of the company which developed it said only Israel and USA are ahead of UAE in MALE UAV technology, UNITED 40 can fly for 100 hours and carry up to 10 guided missiles (Namrod).



Then UAE should stop acting like Iranian mullahs and show whole world how this UCAV works/take off/bombs , real action instead of mock-ups.


----------



## madmusti

tyrant said:


> Just have not seen any movie of that flying.
> If united 40 is available, it is dumb for KSA to buy ANKA.



There will be Anka-A ,B & C.

The Project is not finished.

Actually the Anka can fly up to 24-32 Hours and you can take it with a C130.

Don´t think that you can take the United 40 somewhere ! But it´s Bigger then Anka so more Fuel. You see it on the Spec´s so nothing Big Thing.


We will see what the Future show it us.

But Anka is Ready : 

https://www.tai.com.tr/en/basin-bultenleri/anka-successfully-completes-acceptance-tests


----------



## tyrant

Mosamania said:


> Why would we buy anything? We are developing our own now for the past couple of years.



There were some talks a few months ago about KSA buying ANKA:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...-qatar-jordan-thailand-released-rfp-anka.html

I agree with you 100%. However united 40 is really the third best MALE UCAV if not the second.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

revojam said:


> Then UAE should stop acting like Iranian mullahs and show whole world how this UCAV works/take off/bombs , real action instead of mock-ups.



As I said, it's available for sale and was displayed in several exhibitions, I believe if they had sth to hide they wouldn't have displayed it asking others to buy it. PS, UAE has never been known to fake achievements as they don't need to as all the world look up to it. BTW Turkey can buy it instead of the long wait for Anka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyrant

revojam said:


> Then UAE should stop acting like Iranian mullahs and show whole world how this UCAV works/take off/bombs , real action instead of mock-ups.



It will work. Mock up does not mean nothing is gonna happen.
Indian HALE Rustom is also a mock up for now.


----------



## Mosamania

tyrant said:


> There were some talks a few months ago about KSA buying ANKA:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...-qatar-jordan-thailand-released-rfp-anka.html
> 
> I agree with you 100%. However united 40 is really the third MALE UCAV if not the second.



United-40 is without a doubt the MALE UAV to be. KACST have been developing a UAV since 2009, in 2011 report they said they finished the ground station project and the link with Saudi military satellites for the UAV, PSATRI has also been working on a UAV since 2011. I don't know how far they got but PSATRI has released papers on UAV technology recently and UAV radars. So they must be making progress.

Both KACST and PSATRi have entire units dedicated to UAVs. It is hard to believe after all this work we will buy from foriegn sources.


----------



## revojam

BLACKEAGLE said:


> As I said, it's available for sale and was displayed in several exhibitions, I believe if they had sth to hide they wouldn't have displayed it asking others to buy it. PS, UAE has never been known to fake achievements as they don't need to as all the world look up to it. BTW Turkey can buy it instead of the long wait for Anka.


Don't go all defensive on me @BLACKEAGLE you are saying this drone completed,passed all tests,serial production capability ready and its waiting customers? Big words @BLACKEAGLE big words when no one seen a single photo/video/documentry of this UAV(not just UAV but an armed one) on internet and if there were really such an armed UAV on market(specially if its belongs to Gulf-Arabs) be sure we would bought few units already as stop-gag solution(until ANKA can be armed).


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

revojam said:


> Don't go all defensive on me BLACKEAGLE you are saying this drone completed,passed all tests,serial production capability ready and its waiting customers? Big words BLACKEAGLE big words when no one saw *a single photo/video/documentry of this UAV(not just UAV but an armed one) on internet*.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/236075-uae-made-uav-appeals.html

For contacting the company:
Home


----------



## tyrant

revojam said:


> Don't go all defensive on me BLACKEAGLE you are saying this drone completed,passed all tests,serial production capability ready and its waiting customers? Big words BLACKEAGLE big words when no one saw a single photo/video/documentry of this UAV(not just UAV but an armed one) on internet.



It was kept a secret 
No one saw a picture of US stealth copter before OBL operation in Pakistan.
No one saw a picture of RQ170 before it was downed in Iran after 1000 operations.
Impressive job by UAE, indeed.



Mosamania said:


> United-40 is without a doubt the MALE UAV to be.


 I know that they have skipped the steps and experiments. Their scientists will not grasp the engineering knowledge in maybe 1-2 decades but I am happy for them. Still impressive!


----------



## United

revojam said:


> Then UAE should stop acting like Iranian mullahs and show whole world how this UCAV works/take off/bombs , real action instead of mock-ups.



Careful brother what you mix United 40 and Iran are very reactive mixture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

revojam said:


> Don't go all defensive on me @BLACKEAGLE you are saying this drone completed,passed all tests,serial production capability ready and its waiting customers? Big words @BLACKEAGLE big words when no one seen a single photo/video/documentry of this UAV(not just UAV but an armed one) on internet and if there were really such an armed UAV on market(specially if its belongs to Gulf-Arabs) be sure we would bought few units already as stop-gag solution(until ANKA can be armed).



ABU DHABI - Meet Yabhon United 40 - Block 5; with its futuristic aero-dynamics, this unmanned aerial vehicle, or UAV, was a major show attraction at Idex 2013.

Developed by Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Adcom Systems, largely a UAV manufacturer with worldwide branches, United 40 is being seen for the second time in the UAE, after being recently launched in Dubai.

*&#8220;It can carry 10 missiles on board, each one having a 60km range and 1,000kph speed,&#8221; said Ali Al Dhaheri, general designer and CEO of Adcom Systems. &#8220;It can fly over 100 hours without refuelling at a 30,000ft altitude. It is very reliable, has twin engines, six fly control units and over 400 channels of communications.&#8221;* Designed for strategic missions such as border surveillance, battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of battlefield, combat assessment and humanitarian aid, United 40 can take off with 2,000kg on board. If desired, it can also have up to 15 people on board.

*It is now in serial production, licenced in several countries around the world and used by armies all over the Arabian Gulf, the UAE included.*

Another Adcom star at Idex this year is the brand-new Yabhon NSR.

&#8220;It actually hunts the Yabhon United 40,&#8221; said Al Dhaheri.

&#8220;*It is the first one in the world to hunt UAVs. It has an advanced auto-tracking system, being capable of image tracking and downloading video to the user, and also capable of automatic engage and destroy operation.*&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

tyrant said:


> It was kept a secret
> No one saw a picture of US stealth copter before OBL operation in Pakistan.
> No one saw a picture of RQ170 before it was downed in Iran after 1000 operations.
> Impressive job by UAE, indeed.
> 
> 
> I know that they have skipped the steps and experiments. Their scientists will not grasp the engineering knowledge in maybe 1-2 decades but I am happy for them. Still impressive!



UAE has chosen the easy way and frankly the perfect way for them to get into the world market. They have been very very smart regarding their defense industry. Shower all the best engineers and designers of the world with money and attracting them to work in UAE in UAE owned companies, training their nationals is also an added benefit. 

We are taking the long and hard route. As we should, we have no excuse to do it the UAE way although we can. We are establishing permanent capabilities home through R&D. It will be longer and more tedious but in the end it will pay off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tyrant

@ Blackeagle
Thanks bro for the information. Please add them to the UAV united 40 thread too.
That thread deserves more attention. No matter how much technology transfer has happened behind the scene, it is the 2nd/3rd best MALE UCAV on earth.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

tyrant said:


> @ Blackeagle
> Thanks bro for the information. Please add them to the UAV united 40 thread too.
> That thread deserves more attention. No matter how much technology transfer has happened behind the scene, it is the 2nd/3rd best MALE UCAV on earth.



Off course there has been technology transfer genius, countries all over the world share tech and develop them including USA and Russia.


----------



## tyrant

Mosamania said:


> We are taking the long and hard route. As we should, we have no excuse to do it the UAE way although we can. We are establishing permanent capabilities home through R&D. It will be longer and more tedious but in the end it will pay off.


I agree with you 100%. I like the long and hard way more.
However, I am proud of UAE to sell nice arms even through the easy way. TIME FOR THEM TO SELL ARMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

tyrant said:


> I agree with you 100%. I like the long and hard way more.
> However, I am proud of UAE to sell nice arms even *through the easy way*. TIME FOR THEM TO SELL ARMS



I am sure that when Israel developed UAV, they took a couple of scientists and locked them in a room until they came up with the Hyprone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

That small UAV in the front is Pakistan's NESCOM: Shahpar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Predator XP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## cabatli_53

tyrant said:


> @ Blackeagle
> Thanks bro for the information. Please add them to the UAV united 40 thread too.
> That thread deserves more attention. No matter how much technology transfer has happened behind the scene, it is the* 2nd/3rd* best MALE UCAV on earth.



If this UAV climbs the 30000ft with more than *100h endurance* , Those specifications rank UAE "Best" UAV manufacturer of the World without any doubt because No other UAV's around the World with similar size can't do this. 

Think Global Hawk's(The best UAV on World) final model MQ-4C Triton(60000ft) have a duration around 30h, ANKA-B is planned 24h, Heron with AselFlir-300T is around 25-30h, Original Heron 50h, Predator-B (Reaper) 14h (fully loaded), Predator-A 24h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Designed for strategic missions such as border surveillance, battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of battlefield, combat assessment and humanitarian aid, United 40 can take off with 2,000kg on board. If desired, it can also have up to 15 people on board.*



Tech From Russia and France ? Money Speaks !






What you mean with 15 People on Board ? 

Something like this ? =







Why 3 Engines on a UAV ? looks like a Easy Hunt for a Fighter !






*I see Only 23,000 Feet !*







http://adcom-systems.com/PDF/UAV/UNITED40.PDF


----------



## tyrant

cabatli_53 said:


> If this UAV climbs the 30000ft with more than *100h endurance* , Those specifications rank UAE "Best" UAV manufacturer of the World without any doubt because No other UAV's around the World with similar size can't do this.
> 
> Think Global Hawk's(The best UAV on World) final model MQ-4C Triton(60000ft) have a duration around 30h, ANKA-B is planned 24h, Heron with AselFlir-300T is around 25-30h, Original Heron 50h, Predator-B (Reaper) 14h (fully loaded), Predator-A 24h


Maybe, US wanted to sell UCAVs to only some countries without making others like Turkey angry. This was a good way to do that. just speculations!
I cant name it the first UCAV on earth, since the technology should come from some where else.


----------



## madmusti

Dubai Airshow 2011: Adcom unveils United 40 MALE UAV

Abu Dhabi-based Adcom used the Dubai Airshow to unveil its latest creation &#8211; the United 40 MALE UAV. The United 40 uses an unusual biplane configuration and a hybrid turbine-electric engine to enhance its endurance. The aircraft on display in Dubai is the first prototype and Ali Al Dhaheri, general designer and CEO at Adcom, said he hoped to fly the aircraft in the next three to four weeks.

'With most UAVs with a pusher propeller, the centre of gravity is towards the rear of the aircraft,' said Al Dhaheri, 'But with the two-wing configuration, we keep the centre of gravity in the middle of the aircraft. &#8216;The United 40 uses a patented design wing giving it a glide ratio of 1:43. That&#8217;s four times more than the glide ratio of the MQ-9 Reaper,' he added.

Al Dhaheri claimed that the wings allow the aircraft sustain cruise flight at a one-sixth of the aircraft's full engine power of 120 hp, provided by the Rotax 914 engine. The power of the electric motor, which is capable of producing 80 hp can be combined with the engine to give the aircraft 200 hp, boosting take-off performance in hot and high conditions.

The United 40, which has been named in celebration of the United Arab Emirates 40th anniversary, is also designed to be armed, capable of carrying up to eight Namrod air-to-ground missiles. The missiles feature fold out wings that deploy when the weapons are ejected from the aircraft. The weapons are carried on a rotary launcher. 

Al Dhaheri says one of the design priorities was to keep design clean to improve aerodynamics &#8211; as a result even the aircraft's EO/IR sensor is retractable. Control operations can be done by satellite or line-of-sight. Al Dhaheri claimed the aircraft could fly for several days, although company literature suggests a more conservative but no less impressive 25 hours. The aircraft is 11m long and has a wing span of 17.5m. 




*If i had such a Big UAV with 3 Engines then i can too Stay over 100 Hours with over 200 Galons of Fuel.

But what happens if no more Fuel is there ? And why 3 Engines ? Hybrid Engines ? Not Easy to Repair ,we see that in the History ,what Ferdinand Porsche has tried.*

*IT´s not Flying ,it´s gliding !*







*I see on 23.000 Feet and a Payload with 200 - 400 KG , Someone here is lying !*

http://www.idexuae.ae/page.cfm/Action=fileDownload/formatFor=library_3_PDF/fileName=816775_PDF/fileExt=pdf


----------



## Zarvan

madmusti said:


> Tech From Russia and France ? Money Speaks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean with 15 People on Board ?
> 
> Something like this ? =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why 3 Engines on a UAV ? looks like a Easy Hunt for a Fighter !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I see Only 23,000 Feet !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://adcom-systems.com/PDF/UAV/UNITED40.PDF



I have few questions 
1 Can it fly ?
2 Can it fire Missiles 
3 How will it be controlled through Satellite or not ?


----------



## tyrant

Zarvan said:


> I have few questions
> 1 Can it fly ?
> 2 Can it fire Missiles
> 3 How will it be controlled through Satellite or not ?


1 Can it fly ? YES
2 Can it fire Missiles ? YES
3 How will it be controlled through Satellite or not ? That bulge in the trunk means there is a satellite receiver.


----------



## Zarvan

tyrant said:


> 1 Can it fly ? YES
> 2 Can it fire Missiles ? YES
> 3 How will it be controlled through Satellite or not ? That bulge in the trunk means there is a satellite receiver.


So here comes another question How on earth it has not been sold yet and have UAE sent Satellite ? and if not than when because this technology needs complete back up


----------



## madmusti

Zarvan said:


> So here comes another question How on earth it has not been sold yet and have UAE sent Satellite ? and if not than when because this technology needs complete back up



The Only Option for this is ,that Russia or USA or France are helping.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cabatli_53 said:


> If this UAV climbs the 30000ft with more than *100h endurance* , Those specifications rank UAE "Best" UAV manufacturer of the World without any doubt because No other UAV's around the World with similar size can't do this.
> 
> Think Global Hawk's(The best UAV on World) final model MQ-4C Triton(60000ft) have a duration around 30h, ANKA-B is planned 24h, Heron with AselFlir-300T is around 25-30h, Original Heron 50h, Predator-B (Reaper) 14h (fully loaded), Predator-A 24h



- Question:
What do they mean by this? Did they mean the land control room?

&#8220;It can carry 10 missiles on board, each one having a 60km range and 1,000kph speed,&#8221; said Ali Al Dhaheri, general designer and CEO of Adcom Systems. &#8220;It can fly over 100 hours without refuelling at a 30,000ft altitude. It is very reliable, has twin engines, six fly control units and over 400 channels of communications.&#8221; Designed for strategic missions such as border surveillance, battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of battlefield, combat assessment and humanitarian aid, United 40 can take off with 2,000kg on board. If desired, *it can also have up to 15 people on board.*"


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

madmusti said:


> The Only Option for this is ,that Russia or USA or France are helping.



The answer is that it is far more capable and advanced than any UAV France and Russia have. For the USA, it's better in some specs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti

@BLACKEAGLE
Why edit your Post ? (Be a Men).

I was born there and 2 more engines make not a Big Difference ,the 2013 has not really Sources that´s look like a Proof.

Show me a Proof from the Company and not from 0815 Media News.


----------



## alnaseh

cabatli_53 said:


> I dn't have any prblem with reading but I think You have some problem with playing around the World When sIt comes to save your day. You helped UAE to develop 107mm rockets but The rockets developed suddenly became one by one same of Roketsan's 107mm regarding every specifications instead of based on? Dude, Delusion is not a good thing. If NIMR with 107mm rockets have some connections weith Serbia, It is about aft tents and the platform stationed. As you see Missiles have not any connection with you That's what I can tell you with tens of sources. Read and compare the specifications of each 107mm rockets carefully...



Arabic resources are saying that they are Serbia rockets. I believe it is changed now to Roketsan. there might be even the option with the two.

It was a dealing between the local supplier (AlJabr, who is the initial builder of NIMR+Jordan) with the Serbia company. Now after NIMR is purchased by TAWAZUN, Roketsan rockets are introduced with all sizes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The answer is that it is far more capable and advanced than any UAV France and Russia have. For the USA, it's better in some specs.



Russia/Sowjets are making since 1950 ´s Drones ,i will say in 2-3 Years Russia will have a Big Answer for all who thinks that their Drones are better.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

madmusti said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> Why edit your Post ?


I edited yours not mine.


madmusti said:


> I was born there and 2 more engines make not a Big Difference ,the 2013 has not really Sources that´s look like a Proof.


That explains few things.


madmusti said:


> Show me a Proof from the Company and not from 0815 Media News.


The specs have been revealed recently in the exhibition and published by media and this is one, the specs were confirmed by the designer of the UAV in a press release and this is two, and he himself said that only USA and Israel have such tech.
(Google translation)
He said the company, which began its work in Abu Dhabi in 1988, he became production now thrown wide attention from many countries of the developed world,* where the United States U.S. and Russia are seeking to produced the plane "Abhon - Union 40"*, because of its great potential to match its counterpart of the fineste quipment World.
Source:
Al Ittihad Newspaper -


----------



## madmusti

1. You Edited Your Post.

2. United 40 or Smart Eye 1 or 2 ? How much Engines have it ? 

3.Al Ittihad Newspaper -

Need this in English and not Arabic.

4. Show us a Video where it is Flying.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

madmusti said:


> 1. You Edited Your Post.
> 
> 2. United 40 or Smart Eye 1 or 2 ? How much Engines have it ?
> 
> 3.Al Ittihad Newspaper -
> 
> Need this in English and not Arabic.
> 
> 4. Show us a Video where it is Flying.



Use Google translation, you will understand.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Grand Special Vehicle from Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holdings (EARTH) on display at the 11th International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC)







A model of a HDW Class 212 submarine by ThysenKrupp Marine Systems on display

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Use Google translation, you will understand.



http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-article-display-1.asp?xfile=data/uaebusiness/2013/February/uaebusiness_February287.xml&section=uaebusiness

*&#8220;It is the first one in the world to hunt UAVs. It has an advanced auto-tracking system, being capable of image tracking and downloading video to the user, and also capable of automatic engage and destroy operation.&#8221;*

A Hunter UAV ,we will see in the Future how it will Hunt´s.

(Google Translation is bad ,for Arabic is Google a very bad Choice).


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Now I am jealous... 

*Ukrainian Emirati armored personnel carrier is being produced in Dubai
*
The Ukrainian Pavilion showed a modern armored personnel carrier being produced in Dubai in cooperation with the Ukrainian state-owned company and a private Emirati company. Company officials confirmed the Ukrainian government Okrsets Aaxport responsible for the Ukrainian pavilion at the exhibition that this tanker shown for the first time at IDEX stressing that it can accommodate about 12 people, including the commander and the driver and a dozen soldiers. They pointed out that this vehicle is the first of co-production between Ukraine and the UAE company, stating that IDEX is a great opportunity for the Ukrainian arms companies to showcase their products in the Middle East.









Ù&#8224;Ø§Ù&#8218;Ù&#8222;Ø© Ø¬Ù&#8224;Ù&#710;Ø¯ Ø¥Ù&#8230;Ø§Ø±Ø§ØªÙ&#352;Ø© Ø£Ù&#710;Ù&#402;Ø±Ø§Ù&#8224;Ù&#352;Ø© ØªÙ&#8224;ØªØ¬ ÙÙ&#352; Ø¯Ø¨Ù&#352; - Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¨Ù&#352;Ø§Ù&#8224;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

BLACKEAGLE said:


> - Question:
> What do they mean by this? Did they mean the land control room?
> 
> &#8220;It can carry 10 missiles on board, each one having a 60km range and 1,000kph speed,&#8221; said Ali Al Dhaheri, general designer and CEO of Adcom Systems. &#8220;It can fly over 100 hours without refuelling at a 30,000ft altitude. It is very reliable, has twin engines, six fly control units and over 400 channels of communications.&#8221; Designed for strategic missions such as border surveillance, battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of battlefield, combat assessment and humanitarian aid, United 40 can take off with 2,000kg on board. If desired, *it can also have up to 15 people on board.*"




Most probably, 15 people story is given to emphasize the payload capacity of UAV to make it more clear in public mind. If We consider one man weight equals around 70kg, 15 men means 15*70: 1050kg (?) payload capacity. Otherwise, It is not a manned airplane to carry any people on board...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

cabatli_53 said:


> Most probably, 15 people story is given to emphasize the payload capacity of UAV to make it more clear in public mind. If We consider one man weight equals around 70kg, 15 men means 15*70: 1050kg (?) payload capacity. Otherwise, It is not a manned airplane to carry any people on board...



It doesn't make sense actually, maybe a mistake by the editor of the article.


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It doesn't make sense actually, maybe a mistake by the editor of the article.



AMX-30 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
OF-40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @BLACKEAGLE UAE should replace these Tanks they are now quite old ?


----------



## madmusti

cabatli_53 said:


> Most probably, 15 people story is given to emphasize the payload capacity of UAV to make it more clear in public mind. If We consider one man weight equals around 70kg, 15 men means 15*70: 1050kg (?) payload capacity. Otherwise, It is not a manned airplane to carry any people on board...



Maybe ,but it´s not a Plane ,it´s a Vehicle 



Zarvan said:


> AMX-30 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> OF-40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @BLACKEAGLE UAE should replace these Tanks they are now quite old ?




Why ? Against ? they Have Already Leclerc´s !


----------



## Zarvan

madmusti said:


> Maybe ,but it´s not a Plane ,it´s a Vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ? Against ? they Have Already Leclerc´s !


Because they have money and they should replace these old tanks they are quite old now and needs replacement


----------



## madmusti

Zarvan said:


> Because they have money and they should replace these old tanks they are quite old now and needs replacement



Against ? Why new Tanks if they already over 300 Leclerc´s ! 

If you had money you don´t must it Waste it.


----------



## Zarvan

madmusti said:


> Against ? Why new Tanks if they already over 300 Leclerc´s !
> 
> If you had money you don´t must it Waste it.


Sir they have already 400 Tanks 300 are Leclerc but they should replace these around 100 old Tanks with new ones


----------



## cabatli_53

tyrant said:


> Maybe, US wanted to sell UCAVs to only some countries without making others like Turkey angry. This was a good way to do that. just speculations!
> I cant name it the first UCAV on earth, since the technology should come from some where else.




My friend, Everything at the beggining of program was really good but When the 1500kg ANKA airframe started trials, Turkish engineers realized How difficult engineering problems they met to overcome. The purpose was to carry the airframe over 30000ft altitude with around 24h duration(similar capability like equivalents Predator-A,B, Heron with AselFlir) so Engineering efforts have already been proceeding over ANKA-B for 30000ft+ and ANKA-TP for 45000ft. All those serious efforts of Turkish engineers, crash landings of prototypes, mission computer, link connection losts, software upgradings, new wing aerodynamics, lowe weight composite materials to decrease the weight...etc (and many other foreign similar class UAV's with similar capabilities passed same ways for maturation (30000ft and 24 h duration)) I read on magazines make me think that Development of an UAV (100h duration with 6-8 guided missile around 30000ft) is one of the most difficult effort I country can carry out because There is not a World example like this MALE UAV Arabian source introduced. Hope It is true... Believe me If you manage to develop the one source mentioned, That makes you rank Number-1 UAV manufacturer of the World automatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

Zarvan said:


> Sir they have already 400 Tanks 300 are Leclerc but they should replace these around 100 old Tanks with new ones



Yes but answer my Question ! 

Do they need new Tanks ?


----------



## Zarvan

madmusti said:


> Yes but answer my Question !
> 
> Do they need new Tanks ?


If they want to maintain 400 hundred Tanks than they need them if think 300 are enough than they don't need it simple


----------



## tyrant

cabatli_53 said:


> My friend, Everything at the beggining of program was really good but When the 1500kg ANKA airframe started trials, Turkish engineers realized How difficult engineering problems they met to overcome. The purpose was to carry the airframe over 30000ft altitude with around 24h duration(similar capability like equivalents Predator-A,B, Heron with AselFlir) so Engineering efforts have already been proceeding over ANKA-B for 30000ft+ and ANKA-TP for 45000ft. All those serious efforts of Turkish engineers, crash landings of prototypes, mission computer, link connection losts, software upgradings based on experiences...etc (and many other foreign similar class UAV's with similar capabilities passed same ways for maturation (30000ft and 24 h duration)) I read on magazines make me think that Development of an UAV (100h duration with 6-8 guided missile around 30000ft) is one of the most difficult effort I country can carry out because There is not a World example like this MALE UAV Arabian source introduced. Hope It is true...



I agree with you. It takes 5% to develop something; 95% to validate it under different circumstances.
The specs says united 40 does "car tracking" which can be developed in a few weeks but harsh validations arises for just this module:
1. Car tracking in cloudy, rainy, foggy situations.
2. Car tracking with occlusions: such as bridges, trees, and other barriers
and so on.
Of course combat needs huge software modules that will need years to be shaped, and endurance is another story.


----------



## Zarvan

The UAE has asked Eurofighter, Boeing and Dassault for proposals for a next generation fighter. The UAE has said that it requires a more advanced aircraft than the current Rafale in service with the Armée de l&#8217;Air, and is not going to fund Dassault for a new variant development project. *Reports suggest Lockheed Martin F-35A has also joined as a contender.*
[edit]
United Arab Emirates Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## madmusti

Zarvan said:


> The UAE has asked Eurofighter, Boeing and Dassault for proposals for a next generation fighter. The UAE has said that it requires a more advanced aircraft than the current Rafale in service with the Armée de l&#8217;Air, and is not going to fund Dassault for a new variant development project. *Reports suggest Lockheed Martin F-35A has also joined as a contender.*
> [edit]
> United Arab Emirates Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Source ? 

But a Unit of a F35 will cost after 2020 67 Millions USD $


" After a year of bad press following the federal government&#8217;s botched estimate of how much it would cost to procure 65 of the stealth planes, officials from Lockheed Martin Corp. and Pratt & Whitney hosted a telephone press conference to refute perceptions of cost overruns and noting the involvement of several Canadian firms &#8211; including Ottawa-based GasTops &#8211; on the project.
Steve O&#8217;Bryan, vice-president of F-35 programs at Lockheed Martin, said the jets have undergone a 50 per cent price reduction compared to five years ago, and estimated that each plane will cost $67 million by 2020."

F-35 makers go on offensive - Defence and security - Ottawa Business Journal


----------



## cabatli_53

tyrant said:


> I agree with you. It takes 5% to develop something; 95% to validate it under different circumstances.
> The specs says united 40 does "car tracking" which can be developed in a few weeks but harsh validations arises for just this module:
> 1. Car tracking in cloudy, rainy, foggy situations.
> 2. Car tracking with occlusions: such as bridges, trees, and other barriers
> and so on.
> Of course combat needs huge software modules that will need years to be shaped, and endurance is another story.



Dont think hard with details. Lots of journalists are like Moron When It comes to publish something regarding technological issues so Even If they heart some serious statements from safe mouths, They can't deliver the necessary informations, mixing terms, using imbecile examples to introduce what they heart...etc I can introduce lots of examples from Turkish media. 

What source tries to introduce with car tracking capability is FLIR's automatic tracking capability from km's away. If the issue is cloudy or rainy weather conditions, The same missions will be carried out by a SAR radar to be integrated under the fuselage..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti

@cabatli_53 

Many ? you mean better everytime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

madmusti said:


> @cabatli_53
> 
> *Many ?* you mean better everytime



I do not get it.


----------



## Zarvan

madmusti said:


> Source ?
> 
> But a Unit of a F35 will cost after 2020 67 Millions USD $
> 
> 
> " After a year of bad press following the federal governments botched estimate of how much it would cost to procure 65 of the stealth planes, officials from Lockheed Martin Corp. and Pratt & Whitney hosted a telephone press conference to refute perceptions of cost overruns and noting the involvement of several Canadian firms  including Ottawa-based GasTops  on the project.
> Steve OBryan, vice-president of F-35 programs at Lockheed Martin, said the jets have undergone a 50 per cent price reduction compared to five years ago, and estimated that each plane will cost $67 million by 2020."
> 
> F-35 makers go on offensive - Defence and security - Ottawa Business Journal



UAE has hell of money to invest and they will invest but only question is that will the get same level of Planes which Israel will get or not if not than those planes are not of much use


----------



## Al Bhatti

Feb 20, 2013 

Bullets, balloons and laser-guided bombs push UAE arms deals over Dh10bn







Ghazi Nemer Al Subaie, right, shows Raghda Musstsesm Zakaria how to fly the Euro Fighter during a flight simulation at Idex

The UAE Armed Forces announced a further Dh4.9 billion in defence contracts yesterday at Idex, the International Defence Exhibition in Abu Dhabi.

The deals bring the total value of contracts to more than Dh10bn in two days. Among those announced yesterday is a Dh1.9bn deal with the UAE's AMMROC centre to provide aircraft management, maintenance and repair services.

Meanwhile the UAE's home-built defence developer and manufacturer Tawazun took centre stage at Idex yesterday with the launch of three new subsidiary companies, and three new military vehicles from its Nimr Automotive subsidiary.

"It is a great window to showcase these vehicles at this venue," said Mohammed Al Mazrouei, Nimr's acting general manager.

The exhibition has its offbeat moments too. Science-fiction fans with US$100,000 (Dh367,300) to spare need look no further than the world's first civilian jetpack.

The collaboration between Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (Earth), Khalifa University and Martin Aircraft of New Zealand cruises at 100kph at a height of 1,500 metres. "Hopefully, in the next two years, you'll be able to buy your own," said company design engineer James Bowker.

*Yesterday's military shopping list:*

1. Aircraft maintenance Armed Forces signed a deal with AMMROC (Advanced Military Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul Centre), UAE, to maintain and repair their aircraft. Dh1.8m

2. Laser-guided bombs from Raytheon, United States, purchase of GBU12 and GBU58 laser-guided bombs.
Dh430.7m

3. Ammunition from the Tawazun subsidiary Caracal Light Ammunition, purchase of UAE-made light ammunition.
Dh829.8m

4. Satellite-guided parachutes from Airborne Systems, US, purchase of GPAD (Guided Precision Aerial Delivery) system. 
Dh27.7m

5. Vehicles from Darwish Bin Ahmed & Sons, UAE purchase of vehicles for Armed Forces. Dh209m

6. Technical upgrades, Navy from Abu Dhabi Ship Building, technical upgrades to Baynunah-class naval vessels.
Dh265m

7. Ammunition and accessories from International Golden Group, UAE, purchase of ammunition and accessories.
Dh367.1m

8. Targeting system from Rockwell Collins UK, purchase of Firestorm strategic targeting system. Dh146.9m

9. Security devices from Al Fahad Smart Systems, UAE, purchase, installation and maintenance of security devices. Dh45.9m

10. Cameras and systems from Adasi, UAE, purchase of MX-10 cameras, air-balloon systems, technical support and development of drones. Dh119.4m

11. Naval technical support contract from Etihad Ship Building, UAE, technical support for Falaj-class patrol vessels.
Dh176.4m

12. Spare parts from Beltech, Belarus, spare parts for Namut gunsight for BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicle.
Dh59.6m

13. Devices from Milipol International Establishment, UAE, unspecified precision devices and equipment. Dh43.5m

14. Spare parts from Al Jisr Company, UAE, new car parts. Dh12.6m

15. Missile maintenance from Thales Group, multinational, technical support, maintenance and repair of missiles. Dh37m

16. IT systems and networks From Incon Infrastructure, UAE, development of IT networks. Dh43.5m

17. Military uniforms from PT Sri Rejeki Isman, Indonesia, purchase of new military uniforms. Dh9.4m

18. Training from C4 Advanced Solutions, UAE, training of Armed Forces. Dh185m

19. Cameras from Thales Optronics, multinational, new cameras for drones. Dh43.5m

20. Precision-guided ammunition from Tawazun Dynamics, UAE, possible purchase by Armed Forces. n/a

21. Vehicles from Nimr, Tawazun subsidiary, possible purchase of 800 vehicles by Armed Forces. n/a

Total: Dh4.9bn

Bullets, balloons and laser-guided bombs push UAE arms deals over Dh10bn - The National

----------

Feb 20, 2013 

UAE should enter missile defence training, says Nato official








Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, visits the Mubadala stand while touring the Idex yesterday.

The UAE has been advised by Nato to enter into sophisticated ballistic missile defence training in the Mediterranean to counter any potential threats.

An official from the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation's Missile Firing Installation (Namfi), who was attending Idex yesterday, said that increasing the capabilities of Arabian Gulf states, such as the UAE, was "highly suggested".

Brigadier General Ippokratis Daskalakis, commander of missile firing station on Crete, said: "The UAE would gain better training according to the latest Nato standards - and they will be able to face the sophisticated threats of our current environment.

"We cannot push countries to use our facility but we would recommend it. We can provide safe and effective training."

"Namfi is the ideal place to gain experience to deal with the threats facing countries today.

Nafmi offered its services to the UAE at Idex two years ago, stating a similar goal, and continue to campaign for the country's involvement.

Br Gen Daskalakis added: "We have the experience and the right mentality to work with countries from the Arabic Peninsula.

"Everything we offer can be tailored to our clients; we have the experience to prepare and to produce sophisticated scenarios to train the units to confront any kind of threat, from aircraft attacks to ballistic missiles."

He said that the Gulf, like many countries around the world, faced increased risk due to "the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction".

Belgium, Germany, Greece and the Netherlands all actively use the Greek island for their training but the facility is open to non-Nato members.

The UAE, although not a member of Nato, became actively involved in joint operations during the Arab Spring uprising in Libya, sending a number of fighter jets to the region.

Namfi has been one of Nato's most significant training centres since its opening in 1964 and it allows for live fire testing across a sea area 166km long and 90km wide.

Countries that use the facility, or indeed private companies, bring their own hardware and equipment to the range to test and train against unmanned drones.

Namfi offers testing of surface-to-air, air-to-air and a range of experimental systems.

The offer to the UAE remains on the table but, as yet, there is no indication of the country's intent to use the base.

Dr Theodore Karasik, director of research and consultancy at the Institute for Near East and Gulf Military Analysis, doubts that taking up the offer would have a significant impact on defences already in place in the UAE, which has historically acquired most of its systems from companies in the United States.

He said: "Nato is putting this offer on the table and, depending on politics and circumstances, maybe there will be an opportunity, but it doesn't seem likely today.

"I think what is in place now can meet the current threat but, of course, nothing is 100 per cent certain when it comes to ballistic missile defence."

Given the current push from within the GCC to create a missile defence shield for the region, Dr Karasik concluded: "Nato selling what they have is not the solution for the UAE at this time."

Speaking at the Middle East Missile and Air Defence Symposium in Abu Dhabi last year, the GCC secretary general, Dr Abdel Latif Al Zayani, said a missile defence system had to be implemented - but this would only be possible if the states work closely together.

"We want more cooperation and good relations between countries if we want to defend our land," he said.

The UAE spent more than Dh12billion in 2008 for US short-range Patriot missile systems. Further defensive capabilities of the country include Terminal High Altitude Area Defence missiles.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/uae-should-enter-missile-defence-training-says-nato-official

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

---------

Feb 20, 2013 

Tawazun showcases its military might at Abu Dhabi exhibition













Tawazun&#8217;s long range strap-on bomb kit called Al Tariq on display at the exhibition where scores of people descended to look at, sell, and buy various products that deal with defence and combat operations. Lee Hoagland / The National

Tawazun - the main sponsor of Idex - has undoubtedly the largest stand, showcasing a formidable array of weapons, tanks and military vehicles.

"We enlarged our participation and now we are showcasing more than 14 companies owned completely by Tawazun," said Saif Al Marzooqi, the company's director of corporate communications.

"And now we launch three new companies - Tawazun Dynamics, Adars and Jobaira."

A Tawazun subsidiary, NIMR Automotive, also launched three new vehicles at the exhibition on Monday.

Mohammed Al Mazrouei, acting general manager of NIMR, said Idex was the right stage to show the vehicles to a variety of different customers. "Idex is one of the world's biggest defence, security, land and naval exhibitions," he said. "It has a large number of exhibitors, visitors and delegates from all over the world, so it is a great window to showcase these vehicles at this venue."

The first of NIMR's creations is a multi-road combat vehicle that carries a crew of four and is fitted with a stabilised remote station to fire 30mm canons, anti-tank missiles and a machine gun, said Mr Al Mazrouei.

The second is a personnel carrier that can hold a driver, a commander and a team of eight in the back and can reach speeds of up to 135kph.

"This vehicle was tested thoroughly and we actually blew it up, to test its structure," he added.

"Because what is important about this variant of vehicle is protection, and to ensure maximum crew survivability."

The third vehicle is a 4x4 internal security vehicle, or ISV, and is unique because of its features.

"The seats are back-to-back facing outwards, having a proper view of the outside," the NIMR manager said.

The vehicle also has a bulldozing front end, multiple grenade launchers and a laser dazzler, which is intended to temporarily blind or disorientate its target.

The vehicles, which are made for armed forces and state security, have taken NIMR years to design, create and test.

"We can build whatever the customer needs for different types of protection," Mr Al Mazrouei said.

The stand has had many visitors this week and he said he was confident that the exhibit would reap dividends.

Tawazun showcases its military might at Abu Dhabi exhibition - The National


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> ---------
> 
> Feb 20, 2013
> 
> Tawazun showcases its military might at Abu Dhabi exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawazun&#8217;s long range strap-on bomb kit called Al Tariq on display at the exhibition where scores of people descended to look at, sell, and buy various products that deal with defence and combat operations. Lee Hoagland / The National
> 
> Tawazun - the main sponsor of Idex - has undoubtedly the largest stand, showcasing a formidable array of weapons, tanks and military vehicles.
> 
> "We enlarged our participation and now we are showcasing more than 14 companies owned completely by Tawazun," said Saif Al Marzooqi, the company's director of corporate communications.
> 
> "And now we launch three new companies - Tawazun Dynamics, Adars and Jobaira."
> 
> A Tawazun subsidiary, NIMR Automotive, also launched three new vehicles at the exhibition on Monday.
> 
> Mohammed Al Mazrouei, acting general manager of NIMR, said Idex was the right stage to show the vehicles to a variety of different customers. "Idex is one of the world's biggest defence, security, land and naval exhibitions," he said. "It has a large number of exhibitors, visitors and delegates from all over the world, so it is a great window to showcase these vehicles at this venue."
> 
> The first of NIMR's creations is a multi-road combat vehicle that carries a crew of four and is fitted with a stabilised remote station to fire 30mm canons, anti-tank missiles and a machine gun, said Mr Al Mazrouei.
> 
> The second is a personnel carrier that can hold a driver, a commander and a team of eight in the back and can reach speeds of up to 135kph.
> 
> "This vehicle was tested thoroughly and we actually blew it up, to test its structure," he added.
> 
> "Because what is important about this variant of vehicle is protection, and to ensure maximum crew survivability."
> 
> The third vehicle is a 4x4 internal security vehicle, or ISV, and is unique because of its features.
> 
> "The seats are back-to-back facing outwards, having a proper view of the outside," the NIMR manager said.
> 
> The vehicle also has a bulldozing front end, multiple grenade launchers and a laser dazzler, which is intended to temporarily blind or disorientate its target.
> 
> The vehicles, which are made for armed forces and state security, have taken NIMR years to design, create and test.
> 
> "We can build whatever the customer needs for different types of protection," Mr Al Mazrouei said.
> 
> The stand has had many visitors this week and he said he was confident that the exhibit would reap dividends.
> 
> Tawazun showcases its military might at Abu Dhabi exhibition - The National


Are these private companies or some share is of government


----------



## Al Bhatti

Now how about a bullet proof kandoora? 






A man checks a bulletproof kandura at Miguel Caballero's stand during the Idex exhibition in Abu Dhabi.

-------

Feb 20, 2013 

Smart, stylish &#8230; and bulletproof






Stewart Liddell from Jack Ellis Body Protection, a Scottish company, shows a waistcoat that will "not only stop a spike, a knife and a 9mm round fired at close range, but looks entirely unobtrusive".

Alongside the fighter jets, armoured troop carriers and serious weaponry being displayed at the Middle East's biggest defence exhibition in Abu Dhabi is a host of items that can also be used by the average, albeit security-conscious, consumer. John Henzell tries some for size

If you're in the market for a bulletproof kandura, the Colombians are able to help.

If you want an armoured Toyota Corolla, you should try the Omanis.

And if you have your heart set on a stylish tweed waistcoat capable of withstanding an ice pick, then you should call on the Scots.

Those are just some of the wild, wonderful and just plain weird options available at some of the smaller stalls at Idex in Abu Dhabi, where the intended customers are individual security-conscious consumers rather than the world's biggest militaries.

For the Miguel Caballero clothing range, one of its marketing points was that their customers no longer had to choose between being stylish and being safe from assassins. Their repertoire includes fashion for men and women and - since the Sandy Hook school shooting in Connecticut - a special line for children.

But at Idex this week it was the bulletproof kandura, tailored in the UAE style, that was gaining most of the attention from passers by.

Dr Sharif Abdunnur, managing director of the Middle East and North Africa offshoot of the Colombian company, said the kandura came with a US$10 million (Dh36.7m) guarantee that it would withstand a would-be assassin's bullet.

The guarantee is common to all the company's range of clothing, which has been tested on the mean streets of Colombia back in the worst days of the rampant narcotics wars.

"We have a $10m insurance policy on each vest. We've had zero failures in the past 25 years," he said.

"In the past, they had two shootings every minute in Colombia. That's why the inventor came up with this.

"At university, everyone had to wear a bulletproof vest. He was a student and he was wearing an old vest that weighed about 5 kilograms so he invented a new fabric."

The company's website even includes a club de sobrevivientes (survivor's club) with a series of accounts from users of how the protective clothing saved their lives.

Dr Abdunnur can verify this himself, having been shot six times - for demonstration purposes - while wearing the company's products.

The armour is waterproof and fireproof but also highly flexible, allowing it to appear relatively unobtrusive even in a free-flowing garment such as a kandura or in more figure-hugging designs like polo and business shirts. The result looks more as if the wearer had eaten a few too many shawarma than if they were wearing armoured clothing.

Dr Abdunnur said it spreads the force of a gunshot across a broader area and deflects some of it back out, meaning there is less risk of broken ribs than with other bulletproof vests. He said it can also withstand two shots to the same part of the vest.

But the precise secret of the protective layer is kept secret by the company's eponymous inventor, even from Abdunnur: "He said if he explained more he'd have to bury me in Colombia. And when you're there, you can believe that."

Krystle Abdunnur, the company's head of media and public relations, said the other item that had attracted a lot of attention was a fashionably cut leather jacket.

"Everyone likes the style of the leather jacket. And it'll stop a 9mm, and covers the torso," she said.

"This is our first year at Idex. A lot of people have been coming to us."

One of their most popular items has been a leather motorcycling jacket that provides protection both from falling off the bike and from gunfire.

It's one thing to have a stylish yet protective kandura. But anyone with the security concerns that would prompt them to buy bulletproof traditional dress will need a set of wheels too, and that's where Ahmed Al Saqri comes in.

Since blending in helps with security, his recently launched company in Oman, Armor Global, can provide you with an armoured Toyota Corolla that is almost indistinguishable from the original.

"It's common in South America to use Toyota Corollas or Toyota Crowns. Obviously there are modifications that will go into the engine and suspension and brakes," he said.

"But it will look the same. You don't want to advertise that you're [in] an armoured vehicle."

The cars his company usually modifies are Range Rovers such as the one he was displaying at Idex this week.

Apart from subtly changed bulletproof windows, there is no real hint that under the standard body panels are 6.5-millimetre plates of armoured steel, extending from the engine firewall back to the rear of the car.

The top spec B7 protection will halt an armour-piercing round.

"We're a new company - we've been in operation for just under a year," he said.

"We're looking at any conflict area in nearby countries but we don't have any specific target.

"We base everything on the region and the threat level. Someone in Yemen would have different requirements from someone in India. In Yemen, you have AK47s more available. In India, there are different weapons."

It's not every day a tweed waistcoat requires an end-user certificate and the approval of the UK Home Office for its sale.

But then again, the Scottish company Jack Ellis Body Protection does not manufacture everyday tweed waistcoats.

The one on sale at Idex would look entirely at home in any country hostelry in Britain, but when you pay £600 (Dh3,421) for a waistcoat, you want to know it's harpoon-proof.

Stewart Liddell, Jack Ellis's sales and marketing director, says the waistcoat will not only stop a spike, a knife and a 9mm round fired at close range, but looks entirely unobtrusive.

"We've aimed this at the private sector where someone wants to be completely covert," he said.

"This is in tweed but we can cover anything. If someone is getting a suit made, if they give us some of the same fabric, we'll make the waistcoat. It'll be the same cut and the same shade."

The covert appearance of the waistcoat does not compromise its effectiveness. This is as strong as the standard bulletproof vests the company provides to reporters for British networks ITN, BSkyB and the BBC.

"This is UK Home Office certified armour. It'll stop a 9mm round - but it'll hurt like hell," Mr Liddell said.

Protecting against gunfire is actually easier than against knifes and spikes, such as a harpoon or an ice pick. Rasputin "missed out big time" by not having a waistcoat like this, he quipped.

"The knife cuts the fibre as it goes in. If we can stop a knife, ballistics are almost a given.

"A lot of people don't have knife protection. For domestic use, if someone is going to use a knife or an ice pick, this will work. It'll protect the five major organs."

The nature of the waistcoat is why an end-user certificate is required for sales overseas, just as it is for any other kind of weaponry.

"We're in the same classification as weapons. The UK wants to know who we're selling it to," Mr Liddell said.

Some of the company's products have recently been declassified but also still require an end-user certificate from the UK government, such as a car cover that not only keeps your car clean but also hides it from both thermal-detection cameras and satellites equipped with synthetic aperture radar.

"Satellites are looking. SAR picks up everything. But the beam goes into the fabric and reflects everywhere.

"You can't hide anything completely but it doesn't know what's there. This fabric was classified. Now it's unclassified."

Smart, stylish &hellip; and bulletproof - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Caracal Assault Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


>



The UAE Interior Minister (the one in the center) likes your product

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi military news in twitter have confirmed that the Ingwe is a licensed production ATGM from Denel Dynamics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Zarvan said:


> Are these private companies or some share is of government



Tawazun Holding is government owned and has many subsidiary companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Saudi military news in twitter have confirmed that the Ingwe is a licensed production ATGM from Denel Dynamics



What is an ATGM ?



Mosamania said:


> Saudi military news in twitter have confirmed that the Ingwe is a licensed production ATGM from Denel Dynamics



Got it good news well it is only missile or there is also launcher with it


----------



## Mosamania

serbia and emirates to collaborate for missile

by: Published: 20 feb 2013 
the alas-c missile is the subject of an initial agreement between serbia and the uae, signed at the show on monday. Emirates advanced research & technology holding (earth) and yugoimport are to jointly develop the missile intended for coastal, antiship and land attack roles, writes brian m walters.
Employing an ins or optionally a gps guidance system, the alas-c will have a range of up to 25km, using a tv/ccs/iir homing head to deliver its fragmentation warhead. The missile will reach a maximum speed of 150m/sec.
This joint development agreement is a measure of the level of technical expertise that the uae can bring to the table today. However, no information as to the timescale of the development was available so soon after the agreement was signed.






Dammit UAE is always one step ahead of us


----------



## Al Bhatti

The mother company

Tawazun Group

Tawazun

Subsidiaries & Partners:

*Autonomous systems - Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments (ADASI)*

Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments (ADASI) is the first UAE based company to offer clients a comprehensive range of services to cover all types of autonomous systems. ADASI offers holistic solutions, starting with joint analysis of end-users&#8217; needs, through formalization of their requirements, to equipment selection and procurement. ADASI also offers product or system design, development, testing and commissioning of localized subsystems and systems, and other engineering solutions, as well as training of customer teams, operational support and systems maintenance.

ADASI&#8217;s scope of activity includes the acquisition, operation and maintenance of autonomous systems for air, land and sea use, as well as their modification and systems integration, including the addition of alternative payloads.

ADASI has the capability to develop, operate and maintain aerostat systems, with a focus on aerostats from 13m to 23m in length in order to meet customers&#8217; needs in commercial, military and other government applications.

----------------

*Automotive - NIMR *

Nimr Automotive is a defense vehicle manufacturer providing a portfolio of products to address the various needs of armed forces and internal security organizations around the world. It develops and produces customizable, interoperable platforms&#8230;

Nimr&#8217;s multi-purpose vehicles have a wide spectrum of applications ranging from tactical missions in harsh arid environments to modern urban warfare, deep infiltration missions, reconnaissance, border surveillance, support logistics and riot control. Nimr vehicles can be employed in different situational scenarios, including as an armament carrier, logistics vehicle, ambulance, or a mobile Command and Control center.

In mid-2012, Nimr was issued the prestigious &#8216;STANAG 4569 Level 3&#8217; certification by an independent testing authority for its latest vehicle, the Nimr 6x6 Armored Personnel Carrier (APC). The certification is based on standards set forth by the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) Standardization Agreement. With this newly acquired certificate, Nimr now produces 6x6 vehicles that have Level 3 mine and ballistic defense solutions for optimum terrain performance, as defined by NATO. It is the first time that a 6x6 armored personnel carrier created in the Middle East region has achieved such status.

All of Nimr&#8217;s vehicles are entirely designed, manufactured and assembled in the UAE. &#8216;Nimr&#8217; is the Arabic word for &#8216;tiger&#8217;.

----------------


*Manufacturing and assembly - Tawazun Precision Industries (TPI)*

Tawazun Precision Industries (TPI) is a manufacturing facility delivering components to the aerospace, oil and gas and defense industries with export operations worldwide. With a modern facility based in Tawazun Industrial Park, TPI&#8217;s state-of-the-art production capabilities and turnkey service offers include machining, surface treatment, heat treatment, advanced coating solutions, plastic injection molding, metals testing, repairing, and servicing.

TPI acts as both a manufacturer and a service center to a number of UAE based operating companies and agents, as well as internationally renowned organizations across the following specialty areas:

- Manufacturing Engineering
- Tooling
- Surface and Heat Treatment
- Coating
- Repairing
- Machining

The quality of its capabilities is evidenced by a strong customer base: TPI produces components for UAE companies, its sister Tawazun Holding companies, and international industry names. For example, TPI delivers measurable results through cutting edge and certifiable processes for clients such as Airbus in the aerospace sector and major OMEs in the oil and gas sector. 

Throughout the entire project cycle, TPI promises its customers total quality management, superior service and manufacturing innovation.

Through active relationships with international partners, TPI ensures ongoing capability-building and know-how transfer to the local workforce while developing products and work procedures that adhere to the highest international standards.

TAWAZUN Precision Industries

----------------

*Military and sporting weapons*

*Caracal*

Caracal International is a small arms manufacturer which develops and produces a wide range of modern firearms - from pistols up to sniper rifles. Caracal&#8217;s products feature innovative technical solutions which are protected by internationally registered patents, and have all passed comprehensive and independent testing. The Caracal &#8216;F&#8217; pistol, for example, was successfully tested by the German Armed Forces testing house, WTD 91, and received both NATO and German Police certifications.

The current Caracal product range includes: full, compact and sub-compact size pistols; 9mm carbines; and sniper rifles in various calibers. In addition, Caracal offers a wide range of accessories for its products such as key-locks, quick-loaders, special designed sight systems, etc. Caracal carries out turnkey weapon maintenance services, and provides basic and advanced tactical shooting training to ensure its customers&#8217; small arms needs are met.&#8203;

Caracal

*Merkel*

Founded in Suhl, Germany in 1490, rifle and shotgun manufacturer Merkel is one of the most famous names in firearms. It combines exceptional hunting gun manufacturing with high-tech forging design. All its guns are hand crafted with the highest standards of quality and safety. Today, Merkel exports to more than 40 countries all over the world and has close to 200 employees based at its manufacturing plant south of Berlin, Germany.

Merkel&#8217;s latest product is the RX Helix &#8211; dubbed as &#8216;the hunting rifle of the 21st century&#8217; &#8211; is unmatched in terms of safety, handling and ergonomics.

Merkel is 100% owned by Tawazun.&#8203;&#8203;

Merkel: Deutsch

----------------
*
Tawazun Advanced Defense Systems (TADS)*

Tawazun Advanced Defense Systems (TADS) designs, develops and manufactures long-range rifles for the international defense and sports markets.

TADS provides unique solutions for remote, long-range, high-impact, and precise combat weaponry by utilizing advanced engineering to deliver innovative products.

The TADS product portfolio includes sniper rifles in three main calibers: 300WM, 338LM, 40CT, while other calibers are optional.

The company also produces sport and long range rifles with changeable barrels in the three main calibers, * * as well as tactical and long range hunting rifles. TADS is proud of its own trademark advanced hand-held ballistic calculators: SNIPER PRO 4000, CHEYTAC-ULTRA VLD and SUBSONIC. It also offers its customers sniper training and comprehensive after-sales support.&#8203;

Home - TADS

----------------

*Shooting clubs and training services (Remaya)*


Remaya provides world-class consultancy services for shooting clubs and related products in the UAE. Its management operations include the existing Al Ain Shooting Club and the state-of-the-art Madinat Zayed Shooting Club that is currently under construction.

The firm plays a key role in consulting on tactical and sport shooting ranges and offers a wide range of professional services, products, and turnkey solutions for shooting clubs, including design, development and management. In addition, Remaya also offers related consultancy services and professional shooting event organization.&#8203;

Home - REMAYA

----------------

*Munitions (Burkan, CLA)*

*Burkan *

Established in 2007, Burkan Munitions Systems is the UAE&#8217;s first ammunition facility which manufactures, tests, and assembles various types of ammunition. The company caters to the needs of Armed Forces in the UAE, as well as the GCC and the region.

The Burkan facility boasts advanced technical systems which are employed in the production of different types of ammunitions such as aircraft bomb ammunitions MK 81, 82, 83, 84, infantry ammunitions of 40 mm calibers with high, medium and low explosion speeds, mortar ammunitions of 60 and 120 mm calibers, long range artillery ammunitions of 155 mm caliber, rockets projectiles of 107 and 122 mm calibers and naval ammunitions of 76 mm calibers.

Thanks to its the state-of-the-art X-ray laboratory licensed by the UAE Federal Authority for Nuclear Regulation, the chemical laboratory licensed by the UAE Ministry of Health as well as the ballistic and technical testing devices, Burkan is able to assess and perform maintenance on old munitions. Burkan also offers its services to armed forces for the testing and evaluation of new munitions.

The company&#8217;s facility features an integrated demilitarization plant for the safe disposal of explosives and ammunition using the latest thermal technology which is compliant with international standards for safety and eco-friendliness.

Burkan actively works towards the transfer of knowledge and technical know-how with its partners. Through this exchange, it aims to increase the number of new products it adds to its range as well as expanding the scope of its research and development. Burkan is looking to offer a specialized training program in the field of munitions and explosives, in collaboration with Rabdan Academy and the Tawazun Training Center.

Home - Burkan

*CLA *

Caracal Light Ammunition (CLA) is a manufacturer of small ammunitions. CLA has achieved an excellent reputation globally due to its commitment to product development and customization, excellence in manufacturing and applying the highest international standards of safety and quality. All of CLA&#8217;s products are certified as NATO-compatible.

CLA boasts production lines able to manufacture the following calibers:

5.56 x 45mm caliber, of types (ball M193 and M855, tracer and blank rounds)
9 x 19mm caliber, of types (124 grn ball,*
115 grn ball, blank and armor piercing rounds)
Sporting ammunition of calibers:
.223 Remington (69 Grains and 55 Grains cartridges)
.308 Win Match (155 Grains and 168 Grains cartridges)

CLA also has assembly lines for the following calibers:
7.62 x 51mm caliber of types (ball, tracer, armor piercing and blank cartridges
12.7 x 99mm caliber, of types (ball, tracer, AP, API, blank, APIT)&#8203;

----------------

*Training and capabilities support (TDEC)*

----------------

*Tawazun Industrial Park (TIP)*

Tawazun Industrial Park (TIP) is a unique, self-contained, world class industrial zone that was established to help further develop the UAE&#8217;s industrial capabilities. TIP&#8217;s core principle is to provide its clients with supportive and nurturing environment. 

It primarily provides a manufacturing base for defense-related products while also playing host to industries from other sectors, such as:

Defense related manufacturing
Metal basic industries
Precision manufacturing
Aerospace
Oil and gas support and service industry

Offering advanced infrastructure in an enhanced secure area, TIP is strategically located off the Abu Dhabi-Dubai highway and provides easy accessibility from all emirates, airports and ports.

The product portfolio offered by TIP includes highly specialized manufacturing/assembly, storage and demilitarization facilities for defense related products, industrial land, built-to-lease customized factories/workshops, showrooms, offices and staff accommodation in a commercial and sustainable community environment. Furthermore, TIP&#8217;s one-stop-shop supports its clients with government and regulatory services, procurement and logistics, supply of skilled workforce, training facilities, and visitor/delegation management.

Tawazun Industrial Park is already home to several manufacturing entities. Its current key clients are Burkan Munitions Systems, Caracal Light Ammunition, Nimr Automotive, Tawazun Precision Industries, Tawazun Advanced Defense Systems, Tawazun Dynamics and Caracal International.

----------------

*Precision Guided Munitions*

*Tawazun Dynamics *

Tawazun Dynamics is the Middle East region&#8217;s first facility for the development, manufacture, assembly and integration of precision-guided systems for conventional air munitions. The company is a joint venture between Tawazun and Denel Dynamics, South Africa&#8217;s largest government-owned defense manufacturer.

The Tawazun Dynamics facility is located in the Tawazun Industrial Park where it builds and employs national capacities in its technical operations. The plant utilizes Denel&#8217;s world-class technology, systems and processes to transform conventional air munitions into precision-guided weapon systems.

*Product Family*

Al-Tariq is a family of strap-on bomb kit systems, used on MK81, MK82 and MK83 bombs. Al-Tariq provides the user with all-weather, day or night operational capabilities, utilizing GPS/INS guidance. Increased targeting accuracy can be achieved by using an Imaging Infrared (IIR) with complete Automatic Target Recognition (ATR) capability, or a semi-active laser seeker. The system can also be fitted with an RF proximity fuse for area targeting, using a pre-fragmented warhead.

Tawazun Dynamics offers 8 different configurations of Al Tariq System. It is a dynamic strap-on-kit with very minimum installation requirements. Through the configurations available, it is easy to accommodate different operational requirements in all conditions.

----------------

*Training & Capacity Building (TTC) *

The Tawazun Training Center (TTC) was established to support Tawazun&#8217;s mission of creating a generation of UAE nationals that is capable of, and proud to contribute to the country&#8217;s developing industrial sector. By building these human capabilities, Tawazun seeks to ensure that the UAE has the human capital with the skills and expertise to meet today&#8217;s &#8211; and tomorrow&#8217;s &#8211; future industry challenges. TTC also facilitates training for employees of Tawazun and its subsidiaries, providing training modules for subjects such as English, Microsoft Certified Applied System (MCAS), soft skills and other relevant courses.

The flagship programs under the Center are:

Tawazun Work-Study Program
This program combines rigorous education, training and on-the-job work experience. The aim is to provide UAE nationals with the skills to meet the needs of the country&#8217;s emerging industries. Graduating as mechanical engineers, these trainees will take up future leadership positions within the Tawazun portfolio companies.

*Technical Training Program*

This six month program gives UAE national men and women the chance to undergo vocational training with employment opportunities on offer following completion of the course. Participants receive basic training in English, math and computer, followed by more industry-specific engineering and health & safety training.

*Tawazun&#8217;s Piling Program*

Tawazun&#8217;s latest talent development initiative, the Piling Program, targets fresh UAE graduate engineers from the mechanical, aerospace, and electrical engineering fields. The 12-month program sees participants undergo an intensive development curriculum which is based on 20% theory and 80% practice. The &#8220;hands on&#8221; residency program will see students work on case studies and engineering projects to enhance their team building, experiential learning, critical thinking, problem solving, decision making as well as project planning and management skills.

At the final stage of the program and as part of their technical training in the area of system engineering, students will design and build a device of their own choosing after submitting a proposal. Examples include a mobile robot with a manipulation mechanism to achieve a mission, a 4-DOF robotic arm, or a flying platform powered by air jets. They will be asked to design against certain specifications, go through design review exercises, and work against challenging deadlines.

The programs aims to develop a post graduate talent pool of engineers with the knowledge, skills, and experience to serve Tawazun, its subsidiaries and the nation&#8217;s strategic manufacturing sector. Successful candidates will be recruited to join a rigorous development engineering program to work alongside local and international partners. Based on their capabilities and potential, Tawazun will design an ambitious career path for each individual. Successful candidates will have customized competitive packages and benefits once they joi&#8203;n the development program, which will see them based in the Tawazun Industrial Park.

The Piling program has been designed to allow graduates to develop transferable skills and knowledge that will enable them to obtain qualifications in other areas of engineering.

*Tawazun &#8211; UAEU Masters in Manufacturing Leadership Development*

Under a Memorandum of Understanding between the United Arab Emirates University (UAEU) and Tawazun, an innovative Masters program in Manufacturing Leadership Development was launched under the UAEU&#8217;s Faculty of Business and Economics to enable UAE nationals to complete their Masters program while holding a full time job. The program caters initially to the needs of Tawazun and its subsidiary companies in developing future leaders who could drive the ambitious plans and projects of the company.


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 20, 2013

UAE suppliers get their share of the contracts

Many local buyers assume that local products are not of the same standard as international ones

UAE manufacturers of military uniforms and body armour are expecting to close deals with various government entities during Idex as they call on customers to buy locally.

Hard Shell, a UAE-based company that produces helmets and bullet-proof vests, is in &#8220;healthy talks and constructive discussion&#8221; with the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi about testing its products, said Anil Kant, the company&#8217;s chief executive.

&#8220;It [the local defence manufacturing industry] is in the nascent stage and can develop further. Buyers are brain-washed to go to the UK or US for the best technology, but we bought this technology here. We are here because we want to save lives and of course there is a commercial side to that,&#8221; Kant said.

The company, which currently exports 98 per cent of its products to Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq and countries not under US or UN embargoes, hopes to attract more local business.

The problem is that many local buyers assume that the local products are not of the same standard as international ones so local firms should do more to become visible in the UAE, he said.

&#8220;Something like the Defence Manufacturing Association, like in the US, would be a good start. It can then lobby the government in the right way forward. In three to five years it could start,&#8221; he said, urging the government to buy local products and support the country&#8217;s industries.

Hard Shell has a plant in the SAIF zone in Sharjah and produces 1,000 sets of body armour per week with raw materials imported from DuPont.

Other local manufacturers rely mainly on product orders from the UAE government.

*Competition*

Al Naboodah Protection, part of Al Naboodah group that produces bullet-proof vests, army uniforms, backpacks and camouflage jackets, said 75 per cent of its products were sold locally and its biggest client is the UAE Armed Forces.

&#8220;We can compete with international companies and our products are better than Asian products because it is better quality,&#8221; said Abdullah Al Hosani, retired brigadier general staff and general manager of Al Naboodah Protection.

&#8220;The trend in the market is to buy from local companies. There&#8217;s directives from higher authorities. And we draw on experience from international companies,&#8221; he said.

The company also exports to the GCC and African countries such as Tanzania, Uganda and Nigeria, he said. The production capacity of its factory in Ras Al Khor industrial area at Nadd Al Hamar in Dubai is 20,000 to 25,000 bullet proof vests a year.

Al Naboodah Protection has also invested in importing security products that it hopes to sell to airports in the UAE.

These include a fingerprint scanner that detects traces of drugs and explosives, a weather scanner that feeds information to air pilots and a reconnaissance machine that detects chemical or nuclear radiation and other pollutants up to 25 kilometres ahead.

The company is in talks with the UAE Armed Forces for these products, he said. 

UAE suppliers get their share of the contracts | GulfNews.com


----------



## Mosamania

Tuwaiq mountain ranges the MRAP is named after:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Al Bhatti said:


> Feb 20, 2013
> 
> Bullets, balloons and laser-guided bombs push UAE arms deals over Dh10bn



Dh10bn


----------



## madmusti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Priceless picture:



Hmmmm


----------



## Dazzler

get some pics from pakistan pavillion ASAP, or ELSE !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Priceless picture:



who says Arabs / Muslims hate American soldiers  ....
Look at the sissy boy blushing


----------



## shadow09

He is a French soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madmusti

Safriz said:


> who says Arabs / Muslims hate American soldiers  ....
> Look at the sissy boy blushing









I have Imagination an with that Pic


----------



## Safriz

shadow09 said:


> He is a French soldier.



Yes i realize now..after looking at the flag patch..


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I got many exclusive pics were taken by a visitor, I don't know whether I should post them or not...


----------



## proka89

Mosamania said:


> serbia and emirates to collaborate for missile



There is a mistake in the article. ALAS speed is around 200 m/s. And ALAS is for the most part already developed, but Serbia does not have the money to start production of the missile, and UAE does. So this is the great deal for the both countries.








> *Serbias Yugoimport Agrees Missile Deal with Emirates Earth*
> 
> Yugoimport SPDR, Serbias biggest defense company, and a unit of Emirates Advance Investments Group signed a contract to develop light cruise missiles in the Balkan country.
> 
> Yugoimport, based in Belgrade, agreed the deal with Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding LLC, or Earth, in Abu Dhabi today which may lead to joint production and deliveries of large quantities of missiles and related equipment, Serbias Defense Ministry said in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> The contract is worth more than 200 million euros ($267 million), with an initial 24 million euros from the Abu Dhabi-based company due within weeks, the government said on its website.
> 
> Production of the missiles, with a range of as much as 60 kilometers (38 miles), will involve Serbias arms maker Krusik and aircraft manufacturer Utva, the defense ministry said.
> 
> Serbia and the United Arab Emirates yesterday signed agreements on strategic partnership, protection of mutual investments and defense cooperation. The Balkan country has sought multibillion-euro investment from the Gulf state, including in agriculture and information technology.





> *Agreement on Joint Development and Equipping the Rocket System ALAS Signed*
> 
> First Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister Aleksandar Vucic attended today in Abu Dhabi the signing of contracts between Jugoimport SDPR and company Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (EARTH) to jointly develop and equip the ALAS rocket system.
> 
> This is a significant moment for Serbian missile industry and factories, such as Krusik, Teleoptik and UTVA. The contract for the joint development of a missile system ALAS defines a new generation of missile systems and missiles of similar and greater range, thus preceding the agreement on joint production and delivery of large quantities of rockets, missiles and the entire systems and all its components.
> 
> The agreement was signed by Jugoslav Petkovic, director of Jugoimport SDPR and Salem al Abri, one of the directors of the company EARTH.
> 
> "This is a big investment that will significantly speed up the current process and new technological capabilities in the field of sophisticated missile technology, and the development of sensors for missile guidance and control," said the deputy director of Jugoimport SDPR Nenad Miloradovic after signing contract.





> *ALAS: Positioning Without Regrets*
> 
> ALAS is a 55 kg, turbojet powered, camera-guided missile that uses inertial guidance along a pre-programmed flight path around or over obstructing terrain, with a link back to an operator for target identification, selection, and guidance. The camera can be either TV or infrared, but must be pre-loaded in advance. Guidance is expected to use fiber optic cable, with an option for an encrypted radio link. Carrying platforms are expected to be land vehicles, ships, and sometimes naval helicopters.
> 
> Power is provided by a rocket booster motor and EDePros TMM-040 Mongoose turbojet, pushing the missile to a sub-sonic top speed of around 340-400 mph/ 640-740 kmh. Range is expected to be around 25 km/ 13.5 miles, with a possible boost to 60 km/ 32.4 miles.
> 
> Note the tradeoffs here. Simple turbojet engine for middling speed, range likewise middling and about the same as RAFAELs rocket-powered Spike NLOS. Command guidance is less accurate and more subject to interference, and may rely on a physical link. Guidance optics for day or night, but not both. Fast jets not mentioned as an option in EDePros January 2013 specifications document. Every one of these choices creates a cheaper weapon, in exchange for performance trade-offs and simplicity of manufacturing.
> 
> Which leads one to ask: so what?
> 
> The 2006 war in Lebanon saw 1960s-era AT-2/3 wire-guided missiles used as precision artillery by Irans Hezbollah legions, and similar employment of Spike and other weapons by Israeli soldiers. With the possible exception of day/night guidance, none of these tradeoffs is a problem in that situation.
> 
> A ship firing ALAS against small swarming targets would have operator overload issues and would pine for imaging infrared guidance options; but a boat or ship that wanted to use the missile against a target on land, or a single target at sea, could do so.
> 
> A helicopter that wanted a light anti-ship missile would be unable to use launch and leave tactics, but it could certainly stay outside the firing range of the very short range missiles mounted on boats smaller than corvettes. On land, the extended reach keeps the helicopter outside the range of shoulder-fired anti-aircraft weapons, and most guns.
> 
> In many situations, and in many threat environments around the world, this combination would be less-than-ideal  but good enough. More to the point, it has the potential to be very affordable. Thats good for customers with small budgets, and also good for customers who want to mount ALAS on a number of different platforms. If it can be coupled with a good, compact launch system, ALAS has potential in the global naval market, as well as on land.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

UAVs from Pakistan6





By: David Donald
Published: 21 Feb 2013
Having been previously shown at the IDEAS exhibition in Karachi, a number of UAVs from Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS) are making their first international appearances as part of IDEX&#8217;s Unmanned Systems Area (U-006).

GIDS is exhibiting five UAV designs, ranging in size from the hand-launched Scout to the 6.6m span Shahpar.

GIDS has developed all the systems for the medium-range tactical Shahpar, with the exception of its Rotax 912 engine. The suite of indigenous systems includes the fully autonomous control system and the Zumr-I (EP) multisensor turret. The vehicle has a 50kg payload capability, and an endurance of more than seven hours. The Shahpar has completed its test and qualification phase, and is now in production for the Pakistan Army and Air Force.

The smaller Uqab tactical UAV, part of a family developed by the Xpert division of GIDS, has been in service with the Pakistan Army and Navy since 2010.

Its 50hp engine gives it a ceiling of 3,000m and an endurance of six hours. Uqab takes off on a wheeled undercarriage from conventional runways, but the Pakistan Navy had a requirement for a zero-length launch version, primarily for shipboard use. GIDS modified the Uqab to cater for a rocket-boosted launch and parachute recovery, resulting in the Huma that is undergoing trials now. GIDS is showing two man-portable systems. The 8kg Sentry can be wheel- or rail-launched, and comes in two versions. With a small petrol engine, the long-range model can fly more than an hour, while the short-range model is powered by a brushless electric motor, giving it about 45 minutes of silent operation. Also on display is the 4kg Scout, a hand- or catapult-launched mini-UAV that gives 45 minutes&#8217; endurance from its electric motor before recovering near-vertically by entering a deep stall. Trials of the Scout by the Army are nearly complete and it is now in the process of service induction.

The company has also developed a range extension kit for GP series bombs, which converts general-purpose steel bombs to guided weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hurt

cabatli_53 said:


> Chinese Milgem




4000 tons


----------



## SEAL

nabil_05 said:


> get some pics from pakistan pavillion ASAP, or ELSE !!



Bhaia Pakistani products dekh dekh k ab to zubani yaad ho gya ha kia wahan kia hoga.


----------



## Nishan_101

Arabian Legend said:


> Grand Special Vehicle from Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holdings (EARTH) on display at the 11th International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Center (ADNEC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of a HDW Class 212 submarine by ThysenKrupp Marine Systems on display



Saudi Arabia, UAE, Jordan and Oman must look into doing JV with Germans of SSKs and small SSKs too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I got many exclusive pics were taken by a visitor, I don't know whether I should post them or not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

united said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## madmusti



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 @BLACKEAGLE What the hell is in third picture ?


----------



## Kompromat

madmusti said:


>



Holy crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

hurt said:


> 4000 tons


3500





More Pics here http://www.china-defense.com/smf/index.php?topic=1713.msg211174#msg211174

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

madmusti said:


>



The manpower savings are interesting. However, what about redundancy: if your truck breaks down you loose an entire battery worth of firepower (whereas if you had 6 trucks, with each 2 launch pods, the loss of 1 truck still leaves you with most of the battery available)


----------



## hurt

Penguin said:


> 3500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics here Login



Standard displacement 3500

Full load displacement 4000+


----------



## Kompromat

BLACKEAGLE said:


> UAVs from Pakistan6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By: David Donald
> Published: 21 Feb 2013
> Having been previously shown at the IDEAS exhibition in Karachi, a number of UAVs from Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS) are making their first international appearances as part of IDEXs Unmanned Systems Area (U-006).
> 
> GIDS is exhibiting five UAV designs, ranging in size from the hand-launched Scout to the 6.6m span Shahpar.
> 
> GIDS has developed all the systems for the medium-range tactical Shahpar, with the exception of its Rotax 912 engine. The suite of indigenous systems includes the fully autonomous control system and the Zumr-I (EP) multisensor turret. The vehicle has a 50kg payload capability, and an endurance of more than seven hours. The Shahpar has completed its test and qualification phase, and is now in production for the Pakistan Army and Air Force.
> 
> The smaller Uqab tactical UAV, part of a family developed by the Xpert division of GIDS, has been in service with the Pakistan Army and Navy since 2010.
> 
> Its 50hp engine gives it a ceiling of 3,000m and an endurance of six hours. Uqab takes off on a wheeled undercarriage from conventional runways, but the Pakistan Navy had a requirement for a zero-length launch version, primarily for shipboard use. GIDS modified the Uqab to cater for a rocket-boosted launch and parachute recovery, resulting in the Huma that is undergoing trials now. GIDS is showing two man-portable systems. The 8kg Sentry can be wheel- or rail-launched, and comes in two versions. With a small petrol engine, the long-range model can fly more than an hour, while the short-range model is powered by a brushless electric motor, giving it about 45 minutes of silent operation. Also on display is the 4kg Scout, a hand- or catapult-launched mini-UAV that gives 45 minutes endurance from its electric motor before recovering near-vertically by entering a deep stall. Trials of the Scout by the Army are nearly complete and it is now in the process of service induction.
> 
> *The company has also developed a range extension kit for GP series bombs, which converts general-purpose steel bombs to guided weapons.*




More info on this, anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

hurt said:


> Full load displacement 4000+


Says who (source)?


----------



## hurt

Penguin said:


> Says who (source)?



Its actually 054A.
Chinese ships all marked by Standard displacement.


----------



## Penguin

hurt said:


> Its actually 054A.
> Chinese ships all marked by Standard displacement.



No it isn't (although it may be based on it, it is an export design and I understood it was somewhat smaller).


----------



## hurt

Penguin said:


> No it isn't (although it may be based on it, it is an export design and I understood it was somewhat smaller).



Yes,it is.Same design,same size


----------



## Penguin

hurt said:


> Yes,it is.Same design,same size



If it is then how come the different shape of the superstructure and different armament. I.e. not 054A.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Better to gave the similar capability to planes like Saab-340 and Saab-2000 type ones which have wings underneath the fuselarge. Also it will be able to carry gun like ATTACK helicopters along with more ammunitions...


----------



## Sinnerman108

Nishan_101 said:


> Better to gave the similar capability to planes like Saab-340 and Saab-2000 type ones which have wings underneath the fuselarge. Also it will be able to carry gun like ATTACK helicopters along with more ammunitions...



Overhead wing design will always be more stable and robust compared to any under wing design in the same class.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE What the hell is in third picture ?



Its a UH-60 Black Hawk...


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa



Can't see the picture bro.

EDIT: In fact none of the ones you have posted in this thread today.


----------



## T-123456

None visible.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I see nothing @BLACKEAGLE


----------



## Arabian Legend

@BLACKEAGLE 

Un displayable images


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> Can't see the picture bro.
> 
> EDIT: In fact none of the ones you have posted in this thread today.





Arabian Legend said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> Un displayable images





Yzd Khalifa said:


> I see nothing @BLACKEAGLE





T-123456 said:


> None visible.








I have no idea what's wrong, I see them ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have no idea what's wrong, I see them ..........



Now I can see the^^ but the ones you put earlier still un displayable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Now I can see the^^ but the ones you put earlier still un displayable


Maybe I need to upload them I'm lazy at this Okay again 

















 Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Armstrong @Aeronaut @T*-*123456 @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa Oh my god, don't tell me they are still invisible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Visible now.


----------



## Armstrong

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend - Why the heck is Pakistan participating in this ?  

The last time we sold our Anti-Tank Missiles here & what do you know @BLACKEAGLE was found fishing with them off the coast of Dubai !  

He killed two whales, 17 sharks & around a truck full of sardines in addition to hitting a ship that bore the name 'Pride of the *Persian* Gulf' !  

Dunno but something about the 'Persian' part of the name ticked him off !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend - Why the heck is Pakistan participating in this ?
> 
> The last time we sold our Anti-Tank Missiles here & what do you know @BLACKEAGLE was found fishing with them off the coast of Dubai !
> 
> He killed two whales, 17 sharks & around a truck full of sardines in addition to hitting a ship that bore the name 'Pride of the *Persian* Gulf' !
> 
> Dunno but something about the 'Persian' part of the name ticked him off !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

